# Height preferences for ladies



## RandomDude

Another thread inspired me to ask this question!

If you are below 5'9, what kind of height is preferable? Much taller than you or similar height (stupid question I know as everyone may say 'duh' taller! lol but it has to be documented!)

Then, for 5'9+ ladies, the same 

NOTE: If you prefer that he's at least the same height as you, please vote "at least taller" - sorry, I screwed up the poll!


----------



## Created2Write

I am 5'1"(barely), and I want my guy to be at least 5" taller than I. Luckily, my guy is about 9-10" taller than I.


----------



## Mavash.

I'm 5'8" and I prefer him to be at least as tall as me. That wasn't an option so I answered it doesn't matter. The older I get the less this matters. When I wear heels I'm taller than my husband and neither of us care. He's 3 inches taller than me.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh I wonder if there is still hope for the short dudes by the end of this thread lol


----------



## ntamph

I'm 6' 4" woot woot! 

Now I just have to put some meat on my bones!


----------



## RandomDude

Mavash. said:


> I'm 5'8" and I prefer him to be at least as tall as me. That wasn't an option so I answered it doesn't matter. The older I get the less this matters. When I wear heels I'm taller than my husband and neither of us care. He's 3 inches taller than me.


What? No no change your vote 

You should be in the 'prefer at least taller' section 
Darn it, wish I can edit my poll!


----------



## Mavash.

LOL I waffled on the answer. I'm so precise. I didn't care if he was taller BUT true I wanted him at least as tall as me.

This gets dicey when you're a tall WOMAN.


----------



## RandomDude

Hence the nature of this poll 

I'm under the impression that very tall ladies are less picky, as I'm 5'11 and STBX is 5'9, but a few posts on the other thread made I wonder if I really stood a chance if I was shorter than her! And hell depending on the heels she can be taller than me!


----------



## Mavash.

My husband is 5'11". My dad was 6'. It's what I'm used to. 

I've dated tall guys, short guys and all those in between.

Maybe you are right taller women are less picky.


----------



## RandomDude

> Maybe you are right taller women are less picky.


Someone disagreed hence this thread lol
I'm very curious now


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I was 5'10" now 5'8" due to spine injury and still shrinking:/.

Height really doesn't matter to me. My husband is taller then I am. However, I am still taller then my ex h.


----------



## Rowan

I'm actually 5'9" exactly, and I do prefer a guy to be taller than me. Anything 6'0" and above is fine. I come from a tall family. My grandfather was 6'7", Daddy is 6'8", and my brother is 6'6". Tall is what I'm used to. 

I have a girlfriend who is 6'1". Her husband is an inch shorter. They both seem fine with it, even when she's wearing heels and towers over him.


----------



## RandomDude

So I guess if STBX and I are to R I shouldn't be contemplating banning high heels anytime soon lol


----------



## Cosmos

I'm 5'4" and my SO is 6'3". I've always been attracted to men who are around 6' and over.


----------



## RandomDude

From looks of things there is no hope for short dudes lol

Guess I was wise to stay away from women taller than me then heh
Sucks being the shortest in the family


----------



## ntamph

RandomDude said:


> From looks of things there is no hope for short dudes lol
> 
> Guess I was wise to stay away from women taller than me then heh
> Sucks being the shortest in the family


Not if you're so tall that you're skinny. Skinny is terrible for a man.

I don't think my height has helped me at all despite my earlier post which was more of a joke. Maybe if I bulked up things would be better.


----------



## waiwera

I'm 5'3" and hubby is 5'11"... just right for me!

If I had to go one way or the other though I go for taller rather than shorter.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Cosmos said:


> I'm 5'4" and my SO is 6'3". I've always been attracted to men who are around 6' and over.


My SO is 6'2 (i'm 5'4 as well), same I've only ever been attracted to guys 6'.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

My 11 year old daughter is the shortest person in her class despite being one of the oldest and doesn't come up to my armpit. I'm 5'11' -- average height but definitely the tallest person in my family. Her best friend in school, who is also 11, is as tall as I am. It's just bizarre seeing her walk into my house knowing she's only 11. She's a pretty girl and not at all awkward but I've wondered when she gets older how it will affect her dating life.


----------



## RandomDude

ntamph said:


> Not if you're so tall that you're skinny. Skinny is terrible for a man.
> 
> I don't think my height has helped me at all despite my earlier post which was more of a joke. Maybe if I bulked up things would be better.


Problem is my cousins are all taller AND bigger -.-
Even my cousin sisters are taller than me... bah!

Thankfully they are all scattered across the world and only come to visit from time to time, if not, I may have had a problem maintaining my sex rank lol



TiggyBlue said:


> My SO is 6'2 (i'm 5'4 as well), same I've only ever been attracted to guys 6'.


So what are we to say to our shorter bros to increase their self-esteem? Get rich? lol



JustSomeGuyWho said:


> My 11 year old daughter is the shortest person in her class despite being one of the oldest and doesn't come up to my armpit. I'm 5'11' -- average height but definitely the tallest person in my family. Her best friend in school, who is also 11, is as tall as I am. It's just bizarre seeing her walk into my house knowing she's only 11. She's a pretty girl and not at all awkward but I've wondered when she gets older how it will affect her dating life.


You know what sucks about 5'11, we're a fking inch away from 6'0 -.-


----------



## pidge70

I'm 5'3 and Joe is 6'1. I prefer men to be at least 6ft.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

RandomDude said:


> You know what sucks about 5'11, we're a fking inch away from 6'0 -.-


lol ... don't you know it. Automatically eliminates a huge percentage of women who set the minimum limit at 6'. Such is life.

Could pull a Tom Cruise and wear platform shoes ... hell no!


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl: Agreed! lol


----------



## Holland

I'm 5'3" and Mr H is a foot taller, woohoo.

Tall is only good if the man is also broad IMHO, tall and skinny is yuk.


----------



## RandomDude

Aye, STBX agrees, hence complained when I let myself go - I get skinny if I don't work out. At least I don't get fat!


----------



## WyshIknew

RandomDude said:


> Heh I wonder if there is still hope for the short dudes by the end of this thread lol


Wow.

Already I'm amazed at the responses.

This thread will have me feeling inadequate.:rofl:

I really didn't think 5 10 was short. Guess I'll have to think again!


----------



## RandomDude

We're fking 1-2 inches away from adequacy :rofl:


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

RandomDude said:


> Aye, STBX agrees, hence complained when I let myself go - I get skinny if I don't work out. At least I don't get fat!


Unfortunately I do too. I can think back to every stressful time in my life when I back off from the weight room and I immediately start losing weight. Recently, the stress of my marriage has caused me to lose a lot of weight. I'm still fit but noticeably thinner. If I divorce, which seems likely at this point, I will definitely have to bulk back up if I want to have a prayer ... especially since I fall just under the 6' hot guy height requirement, lol.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## WyshIknew

I think we ought to form a society.

Shorter men are great.

we'll call it SHAG for short. Short!


----------



## RandomDude

Aye, I went through phases myself when I stop the weights, during marriage STBX starts b-tching, especially when I become unable to lift her which she sets as a standard. Seperation was the worst, just couldn't find the will to do anything.

Thankfully a few months ago I got back into the game, and ready to rumble again! 

But still short that inch -.- Bah!
Speaking of which, so far it still seems taller women are less picky, so yay! Heh



WyshIknew said:


> I think we ought to form a society.
> 
> Shorter men are great.
> 
> we'll call it SHAG for short. Short!


:rofl:


----------



## pidge70

WyshIknew said:


> I think we ought to form a society.
> 
> Shorter men are great.
> 
> we'll call it SHAG for short. Short!


:lol::rofl:


----------



## TiggyBlue

WyshIknew said:


> Wow.
> 
> Already I'm amazed at the responses.
> 
> This thread will have me feeling inadequate.:rofl:
> 
> *I really didn't think 5 10 was short. Guess I'll have to think again!*


lol it isn't short, Random did the poll about woman's preferences blame him.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

WyshIknew said:


> I think we ought to form a society.
> 
> Shorter men are great.
> 
> we'll call it SHAG for short. Short!


Love it Wysh! When do I get my membership to SHAG? .... cause apparently a marriage license doesn't include a membership to SHAG.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I went through phases myself when I stop the weights, during marriage STBX starts b-tching, especially when I become unable to lift her which she sets as a standard. Seperation was the worst, just couldn't find the will to do anything.
> 
> Thankfully a few months ago I got back into the game, and ready to rumble again!
> 
> But still short that inch -.- Bah!
> Speaking of which, so far it still seems taller women are less picky, so yay! Heh
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


I'm almost 5'10" and my dude is 6'4". Height matters to me but it certainly isn't the only factor.


----------



## RandomDude

TiggyBlue said:


> lol it isn't short, Random did a poll about woman's preferences blame him.


Heh really? Yet you posted:



TiggyBlue said:


> My SO is 6'2 (i'm 5'4 as well), *same I've only ever been attracted to guys 6'.*


lol

And what? I merely asked a question 
My hands are clean hehe 



Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm almost 5'10" and my dude is 6'4". Height matters to me but it certainly isn't the only factor.


How about if he's at your height or a bit taller?


----------



## pidge70

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm almost 5'10" and my dude is 6'4". Height matters to me but it certainly isn't the only factor.


Oooooo! I just knew you would be tall! Oh well, I still like you......


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I went through phases myself when I stop the weights, during marriage STBX starts b-tching, especially when I become unable to lift her which she sets as a standard. Seperation was the worst, just couldn't find the will to do anything.
> 
> Thankfully a few months ago I got back into the game, and ready to rumble again!
> 
> But still short that inch -.- Bah!
> Speaking of which, so far it still seems taller women are less picky, so yay! Heh
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


If you can't lift her, maybe instead of you hitting the weights, she needs to lose some.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

pidge70 said:


> Oooooo! I just knew you would be tall! Oh well, I still like you......


Ha! How did you "know"?!


----------



## TiggyBlue

RandomDude said:


> Heh really? Yet you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> And what? I merely asked a question
> My hands are clean hehe


I merely answered the question, my hands clean too


----------



## RandomDude

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> If you can't lift her, maybe instead of you hitting the weights, maybe she needs to lose some.


Lol said that once and got sent to the couch 



TiggyBlue said:


> I merely answered the question, my hands clean too


----------



## TiggyBlue

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha! How did you "know"?!


I can see what she means, you have a tall vibe about you.


----------



## pidge70

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha! How did you "know"?!


I have this vision of you being this tall, gorgeous blonde....lol Not sure why.


----------



## pidge70

TiggyBlue said:


> I can see what she means, you have a tall vibe about you.


:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

TiggyBlue said:


> I can see what she means, you have a tall vibe about you.


Ha, ha. Not sure what that is.


----------



## TiggyBlue

pidge70 said:


> I have this vision of you being this tall, gorgeous blonde....lol Not sure why.


:iagree:
If only she was 2 inches taller


----------



## WyshIknew

TiggyBlue said:


> I can see what she means, you have a tall vibe about you.


How many batteries does it take?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

pidge70 said:


> I have this vision of you being this tall, gorgeous blonde....lol Not sure why.


You are too kind. My hair is actually copper/brunette. Goes with the 'tude. Born blonde though.....goes with the foot in mouth affliction I offer suffer from.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

TiggyBlue said:


> :iagree:
> If only she was 2 inches taller


Inches only matter with men. I'll show myself out.


----------



## Pandakiss

My husband is about your height random, maybe half an inch taller. We met in middle school, I really had no way of knowing how tall he would be. Most of his family is tall, around 6ft......most. 

I'm 5ft 1in. At 14/15 I reached my adult height. I didn't start wearing higher heels til 25/26, so if our height difference would have been noticeable it was too late to care. 

I prefer guys to be either secure enough, that if I wear 6in heels, they don't mind, or at least as tall as I am in 6in heels. 

I don't care for over 6ft guys. Too tall for me, since I'm really close to 5 feet. I knew a guy who was my height, but he was a little guy, short arms, short legs, no shoulders. I knew a different guy who may have been shorter than me, he had just got out the pen, (jail), and he was cut. Big arms, nice shoulders, nice legs. 

I would date the latter body type. My good friend is about 5ft 5in/5ft 6in. He was a big guy, but he lost the weight (good for him), but, now his height is very noticeable to me. I don't think at 5 11, it makes you undateable. 

Self confidence is a good thing. If you had a taller chick, and she wears tall heels, just sit back and enjoy the show. Or else get a short chick.


----------



## RandomDude

> I don't think at 5 11, it makes you undateable.
> 
> Self confidence is a good thing. If you had a taller chick, and she wears tall heels, just sit back and enjoy the show. Or else get a short chick.


I know  I'm just having fun 

Besides, with STBX I loved her long legs especially she wore heels, even if she becomes taller than me -.- ! Bah! lol

But looks like from poll results, if I was 3 inches shorter I wouldn't have stood a chance!


----------



## AnnieAsh

Which thread inspired this? :rofl: I was just talking about it in mine! 

I'm tall for a woman 5'9, very close to 5'10 according to the last nurse who measured me. I have tons of heels, 4 inch preferable, and I love wearing them. 

When I was single, it seemed like men minded a height difference more than I did! I did date a guy who was about 5'9 for a long time. It never bothered either of us. But I've had guys the same height tell me they just didn't like dating tall girls. Oh well. 

My husband for the record is 6'1. He is shorter than the last 2 boyfriends I had before we became official. They were 6'4 and 6'6. He doesn't mind my height.


----------



## GingerAle

I love to climb trees *wink 

But my husbandman is about 3 inches shorterthan me. I love that little troll anyway. I'm 5'8 btw.

GINGER


----------



## RandomDude

So maybe my theory still gives hope to men after all! 

Go for the tall ladies! Generally less picky! :rofl:
Though would you date shorter than 5'9?


----------



## krismimo

I'am about 5'9 with heels easily 510-6 feet my ex was around 5'7. My husband is 6'1 thank god!


----------



## RandomDude

I wonder what the shorter guys are to do, like women around their height or shorter will prefer much taller, and women taller than them still prefer taller or similar height (based so far on poll results)!


----------



## AnnieAsh

RandomDude said:


> So maybe my theory still gives hope to men after all!
> 
> Go for the tall ladies! Generally less picky! :rofl:
> Though would you date shorter than 5'9?


Maybe because our heads are so high in the clouds, we have a lack of oxygen to the brain. 

If he was a good looking guy and taller than let's say 5'6, I would. I would be more worried about HIM and how HE felt.


----------



## RandomDude

Guess confidence is still in the game then 

But shhh, next thing you know this site will be out of business:
Height Increasing Tall Elevator Shoes for Men ? Taller.com.au

lol


----------



## WyshIknew

RandomDude said:


> Guess confidence is still in the game then
> 
> But shhh, next thing you know this site will be out of business:
> Height Increasing Tall Elevator Shoes for Men ? Taller.com.au
> 
> lol


What's the point!

You'd look such a plum, take off your shoes and suddenly you're three inches shorter!


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:

And not to mention what's the first thing the ladies notice in a man?


----------



## AnnieAsh

His butt.


----------



## WyshIknew

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> And not to mention what's the first thing the ladies notice in a man?


His amazing personality?


----------



## Thunder7

Wow. I kinda blew by this thread earlier, not knowing it would blow up like thins. Unfortunately, I'm in the tortured shorter demographic. Until reading the posts here I never knew 5'8" was considered short. I thought it was just below average (5'9"), not downright short. Good thing the other measurable doesn't leave me lagging behind.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I LOVE LOVE LOVE tall men! I prefer 6' and over, but like, 5'9 or so is ok too. I have an ex bf who was 6'4", another ex was 6'5", so yeah, I like em big! I am between 5'3" and 5'4". I hate to admit it but when I am looking at online dating profiles, height is a factor.


----------



## Holland

RandomDude said:


> So maybe my theory still gives hope to men after all!
> 
> Go for the tall ladies! Generally less picky! :rofl:
> Though would you date shorter than 5'9?


C'mon RD don't go showing your insecurities. When men talk about women their preferences aren't called being "picky" but when us woman state our preferences we are being "picky".


----------



## LdyVenus

6ft and above please :-D


----------



## RandomDude

Ey? No woman can be as picky as me  for I am the God of Picky! And I don't think there's anything wrong with being picky, in fact I encourage it for the most part!

What made me curious was due to my theory being challenged in the other thread, so I opened this one to see if it's actually true. So far, my theory still stands! 

Though yes, I don't date any taller than my height. Would love to, but for the most part it seems I was wise to stay away!


----------



## TiggyBlue

Holland said:


> C'mon RD don't go showing your insecurities. When men talk about women their preferences aren't called being "picky" but when us woman state our preferences we are being "picky".


:iagree:
Not my fault I have 6ft high standards


----------



## RandomDude

Definitely not, but I'm still 1 inch away so DAMN IT ALL :rofl:


----------



## jitterbug73

I prefer men at least a head taller than me. When he hugs me, I want to feel small and enveloped. I also like to feel his heartbeat on my cheek. It makes me feel warm and safe. With shorter men I don't feel like we fit together right.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I'm less than 5'9" and I like the guy to be much taller. The tallest man I dated was 6'5", but that was too high even for a height fan like me. My husband is just right at slightly above 6 feet. The shortest man I dated was a Marine who was 5'5" but that was too close to my own height.


----------



## Cosmos

_"In an intriguing 2013 study, Dutch psychologists Gert Stulp, Abraham Buunk, and Thomas Pollet followed up on some of their earlier work on male height to find out more about what leads women to prefer those lanky guys. They were also curious to learn how and why people are satisfied with their own height.

Evolutionarily speaking, one might argue that a tall man would be preferred by women because, if you follow the argument, he’ll be stronger and better able to ward off physical treats to his family. In the beast-eats-man world of primitive civilizations, this argument might have a rationale. However, unless taller equals stronger, faster, and smarter even in this scenario, height wouldn’t seem to offer any particularly unique advantage. 

You can probably come up with your own counter-arguments to the evolutionary interpretation on your own. Three come to mind for me. First, taller men may only seem stronger because we conflate height with weight and strength. Second, being “looked up to,” quite literally, may at some subconscious level lead taller men to feel that they have superior qualities. Third, and most importantly from a scientific perspective, we simply don’t have the experimental cause-and-effect data to back up the idea that social attitudes and not the caveman explanation are behind any particular set of mating advantages being conferred to taller men.

The tall man=power equation may simply be part of the male-female power differential. Men are taller because of hormonal influences, to be sure. This then becomes translated into social attitudes. We’re all conditioned by media images to prefer men and women with a certain kind of appearance. As proponents of a biosocial gender approach argue, the two sets of influences are completely, and utterly, intertwined.

There was also a very practical reason that motivated Stulp and his team to investigate height preferences. We tend to think that we’re stuck with the height our genes and environments jointly determine. However, some parents seek to take matters into their own hands by giving their too-short or too-tall children hormonal treatments during the years of active growth. Their reasons for changing their children’s heights probably vary all over the place, but a main motivation, we might imagine, is to help their children fit in better among their peers and, ultimately, have better luck in the dating and mating department. Such treatments can involve considerable risk, expense, and subsequent resentment from their height-manipulated offspring. If the treatments don’t pay off in terms of intended benefits, there’s even less reason for parents even to think about going through with such radical interventions.

Let’s get to the findings. Stulp and his colleagues sought to understand not only who prefers whom in terms of height, but also how people feel about their own height. The participants in this study were 650 first-year heterosexual psychology students who received course credit for completing the survey. They estimated their own height, and reported on their sex, ethnicity (most were Dutch or German), and reported on their sexual orientation. The rest of the questions, simply enough, asked them to report on their relationship status, the height of their partner, the satisfaction with their own height, and their satisfaction with the height of their partners.

The results on partner preferences are a bit discouraging if you’re a short man. In general, women were more likely than men to think that the man should be taller and they didn’t want to be in a relationship in which they were taller than their male partners. Men liked being taller than their partners, but they didn’t care about the height difference as much as women did. 

As it turns out, people do tend to partner with people of similar height due to a phenomenon known as assortative mating. However, no one seemed totally happy with their partner’s actual height. Men were most satisfied with women slightly shorter than them (about 3 in.), but women were most satisfied when they were much shorter than their male partners (about 8 in.). 

How do all these partner differences translate to personal satisfaction? The findings for women were surprising in light of the partner preference data. Tall women were more satisfied with their height than short women were. This could be because of the tall man’s preference for slightly less tall women, as the authors conclude. However, I would argue that tall women are portrayed highly favorably in the celebrity world from models to Hollywood actresses, and that these images actually may be having a positive effect on women who might otherwise feel that they are “too tall” for their man.

Unfortunately, in the area of personal satisfaction, there was some bad news from this study for short men, who- like the shorter women- reported being dissatisfied with their height. These findings are consistent with the data from other studies showing that tall men enjoy an advantage in self-esteem and happiness. Here again, the authors link the dissatisfaction of the shorter men to the fact that women prefer tall men. However, it’s also possible that mate preferences have nothing to do with the self-esteem of shorter men and that they simply face discrimination due to the social advantages afforded to the height-favored. It's also possible that similar discrimination leads to some of the short women’s dissatisfaction with their bodies.

There are two pessimistic interpretations of these findings, then. One is that no one is ever truly happy with the height of his or her partner. We can offset this by keeping in mind the age group of the participants might offer some hope. People can “grow” to love their partners for more than their physical attributes, particularly once they get past the earliest and most judgmental phases of life, and relationships. The other finding, that short men and women are both dissatisfied with their height, may also apply more to the young than the psychologically more mature. Again, this is a problem that time, and greater experience in the world, can help them conquer. 

The authors conclude their fascinating study by pointing out that much of this height perception and preference is relative. Arguing against the evolutionary interpretation, they point out that height preferences are not universal throughout the world, as has been shown in studies of non-Western sample. The authors also point out that, on the basis of their data, the idea that parents would want to control the height of their children isn’t justified. Finally, given the biases that people in Western societies have toward height, they recognize that their participants may not always be completely truthful. Perhaps people with higher personal satisfaction simply “feel” taller, and this bias leads to an inflated set of statistical results.

This study shows the hidden biases we may have toward people based on nothing other than their physical appearance. No matter what your actual height, it is the personal qualities you bring to a relationship that, eventually, will bring you into contact with your ideal partner."_

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/fulfillment-any-age/201306/why-women-want-tall-men


----------



## RandomDude

That's what I thought - that it's evolutionary. The number of replies/votes in this thread compared to the male version I have on the men's clubhouse also proves their little theory -> that women are more concerned with height generally then men.

The poll results also prove my little theory. Interesting!


----------



## Bellavista

I am 5'3", H is 6'. I like tall men with meat on their bones. I am not looking again, but should my H piss me off enough that I kick him to the curb , I would have to go for close to 6' again.

My father is shorter, only 5'7", but I have always had a penchant for tall dark haired men.

My eldest daughter is my height, and she also like taller boys. My youngest daughter is 16 and 5'10". She has just managed to snare a boyfriend who is a bit taller than her. At her age and height, a lot of the boys her age are still shorter.

I am more than happy to be friends with shorter guys, but that is all.


----------



## RandomDude

My old man was 6'3, shrunk to 6'1 at his age. Mum's 5'4, and it seems to be the way of things. However, I still blame dad for not choosing a taller woman because I ended up 5'11  making me shorter than all my cousins! lol

Though I guess it could have been worse, genes aren't always consistent - such as your daughter Bella at 5'10.


----------



## WyshIknew

Well I WAS happy with my height. To be honest I'm stuck with it. 

And I'm very happy with my height weight ratio. I think I have a reasonable bod and I would hope this counts for more in the real world.



This thread and Cosmos's post, though interesting, make slightly depressing reading.



Although I have to say that until now I've never regarded my height as a disadvantage. Perhaps I'm lucky in that I bring a host of other great qualities to the table and while I'm not 'tall' I'm certainly not short.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh I'm always made fun of in my family cause I'm the shortest (bastards all have to be giants), but I say I'm the 'prettiest' lol

For us 5'10, 5'11 folks though, truth is the ladies don't really notice as long as you don't stand next to a 6ft+ bloke cramping your style, so choose your wingmen wisely haha!


----------



## Moose Mania

Long time lurker - first post. I am 6' tall and was stick thin growing up. Never had a lot of options other than shorter than me. My first husband was about 5'8" and I was never comfortable with the difference. My current hubs is 6'4" and I love that I can actually wear heals now and not be all self conscious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Wow, my thread pulled a lurker out of the shadows? I'm flattered!  lol


----------



## Moose Mania

RandomDude said:


> Wow, my thread pulled a lurker out of the shadows? I'm flattered!  lol


Had to come out of hiding sooner or later and of all things, this is the topic hit close to home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Well, welcome to the light! 

Curious though, you mentioned your ex husband was 5'8, and that you were never comfortable with the difference. Was it because he was shorter or because he felt inadequate based on his height and hence you couldn't wear heels or both?


----------



## Moose Mania

That was all me and lack of confidence. He never seemed to mind, even if I was in heels. I think it actually made him feel better about himself - gave him more confidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Interesting, thanks for that


----------



## thunderstruck

RandomDude said:


> Heh I'm always made fun of in my family cause I'm the shortest
> 
> For us 5'10, 5'11 folks though, truth is the ladies don't really notice


I don't get this at all. I'm 5'11" and I've never felt like a "short guy." Looking around, I'm at least average. 

I've dated women from 5'-6'. Height has never been an issue.


----------



## RandomDude

Ha! Not when everyone in your family is taller than you including cousin sisters! 

5'11 aint short, but it aint tall either. It was never a problem for me either, but I'm still taking the piss outta it 'cause I can!


----------



## greenfern

I'm "petite", and I like men to be within 6" of my height. It's a lot nicer to walk hand in hand or hug standing up when you are closer to the same height. This would put a 5'11 too tall for me!


----------



## RandomDude

There is hope for short men after all! After 6 pages :rofl: !

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## WyshIknew

I think what the ladies are doing is stating a preference. Which is what they were asked to do.

I also think that barring a few exceptions most are saying that although six foot plus is their preference they aren't necessarily going to send a man who is say, 5 10 to Siberia for having the temerity to be shorter.

You can't ask somebodies opinion then be butt hurt when they give their opinion.

Although must say quite surprised at the practically 100% response so far.



Alarming to discover you are second prize after all these years.


----------



## Cosmos

WyshIknew said:


> I think what the ladies are doing is stating a preference. Which is what they were asked to do.
> 
> I also think that barring a few exceptions most are saying that although six foot plus is their preference they aren't necessarily going to send a man who is say, 5 10 to Siberia for having the temerity to be shorter.
> 
> You can't ask somebodies opinion then be butt hurt when they give their opinion.
> 
> Although must say quite surprised at the practically 100% response so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Alarming to discover you are second prize after all these years.


:iagree:

It is simply a preference. I don't believe that it means that high quality men of shorter stature are going to be passed over, though. There's more to a good man than his height.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Oh for Gods sake....you asked RD. If I did a poll about what breast size men wanted and found out mine weren't "ideal", should I brood over it or just realize everybody has a preference?


----------



## RandomDude

WyshIknew said:


> Alarming to discover you are second prize after all these years.


Lol you're not second prize, as you mentioned yourself -> 5'10 is close enough 

@TRBE

No one's brooding, we're just taking the piss outta it


----------



## Faithful Wife

Why isn't "I'm less than 5'4" and prefer a man at least 10 inches taller than me?" on your poll?


----------



## RandomDude

That would come under 5"+ taller 

Soz


----------



## Faithful Wife

But 5 isn't enough inches taller for some of us.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

You missed one: I'm below/at/above 5'9" and want a guy who is taller than 6'. My guess from the responses is that would get the most votes.


----------



## RandomDude

Oh come on that's why I wrote "AT LEAST"!!!

No need to focus too much on the details


----------



## RandomDude

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You missed one: I'm below/at/above 5'9" and want a guy who is taller than 6'. My guess from the responses is that would get the most votes.


I can't edit my poll


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RandomDude said:


> Heh I'm always made fun of in my family cause I'm the shortest (bastards all have to be giants), but I say I'm the 'prettiest' lol
> 
> For us 5'10, 5'11 folks though, truth is the ladies don't really notice as long as you don't stand next to a 6ft+ bloke cramping your style, so choose your wingmen wisely haha!


5'10" is the average male height, so why would a woman notice a man for being 5'10"?

If a woman's preference is for 6' and taller, then she's eliminated more than half the male population from her dating pool.

Height is a preference because it signals dominance. I've read that women who self-identified with more submissive qualities had the greatest height differential preference. The dominance element isn't only a dating phenomenon. In primates, you'll notice the submissive gets as low as possible when approaching the dominant. That's not to say the taller is always dominant, only that it is one signal. With everyone sitting and one person standing, those sitting are more likely to be influenced by the one standing. Recruits are regularly made to sit on the ground as part of inducing submission in basic training. Height also has a moderate-to-weak positive correlation with income, thought to be a result of the natural deference of peers. The difference in income is about 1.5% gain going from 5'10" (avg) to 6'. Topping out at about 2% at 6'3". 

There is however, a height limit, where these advantages decline and height becomes a disadvantage - about 6'5" and above. Its thought that heights much taller are too out of norm and the odd or freakish nature of extreme height counters the appeal of dominance.

Before the ladies get too excited about height, it also has a moderate-to-weak positive correlation with infidelity; and according to NIH, less than 20% of the male population is 6' or greater. As a 5'10" -er, I must say, "oh darn."


----------



## remorseful strayer

RandomDude said:


> Another thread inspired me to ask this question!
> 
> If you are below 5'9, what kind of height is preferable? Much taller than you or similar height (stupid question I know as everyone may say 'duh' taller! lol but it has to be documented!)
> 
> Then, for 5'9+ ladies, the same
> 
> NOTE: If you prefer that he's at least the same height as you, please vote "at least taller" - sorry, I screwed up the poll!


There have been studies that suggest that the MAJORITY of women prefer a man to be quite a bit taller than they are. 

They also prefer very tall men. 

About eight years ago, Diane Sawyer did a show in which she had an unattractive short multi millionaire, line up against tall attractive guys earning average wages. 

Then she bought some women who were looking to be set up with a man. 

The women were told they could choose whomever they wish for the date. They were told each man's financial backgrounds. 

ALL the women picked the tall good looing guys who earned average wages over the short unattractive multi-millionaire.

I think it if a guy is short and attractive he may have a better chance.

Nevertheless, it appears that a majority of normal women (not gold digger types) prefer a man who is taller and attractive, whatever his income.


----------



## RandomDude

> 5'10" is the average male height, so why would a woman notice a man for being 5'10"?


His pretty face of course! 



> ALL the women picked the tall good looing guys who earned average wages over the short unattractive multi-millionaire.
> 
> I think it if a guy is short and attractive he may have a better chance.


Good heavens, I wonder what was his response - he got rejected by everyone while being in front of a camera!!!! =O


----------



## Cosmos

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There is however, a height limit, where these advantages decline and height becomes a disadvantage - about 6'5" and above. Its thought that heights much taller are too out of norm and the odd or freakish nature of extreme height counters the appeal of dominance.



I'm not so sure about this. My SO's nephew is 6'9" and has the women falling at his feet.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Apparently I shrunk. I used to be 5'7" but at last measurement I'm 5'6.5". I tend to prefer men around 5'10 to 6' tall. I've dated taller and shorter including short than me. 

I have yet to meet a man shorter than I that doesn't feel he has something to prove; the Napoleon complex if you will. Or on the other end of that spectrum was a meek fellow who seemed nervous which was likely a lack of confidence. Where is the happy medium?

5'10 is fine. If I wear heels (without the stupid huge platform that seems to be popular right now) then I'm close to the same height.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Apparently I shrunk. I used to be 5'7" but at last measurement I'm 5'6.5". I tend to prefer men around 5'10 to 6' tall. I've dated taller and shorter including short than me. 

I have yet to meet a man shorter than I that doesn't feel he has something to prove; the Napoleon complex if you will. Or on the other end of that spectrum was a meek fellow who seemed nervous which was likely a lack of confidence. Where is the happy medium?

5'10 is fine. If I wear heels (without the stupid huge platform that seems to be popular right now) then I'm close to the same height.


----------



## RandomDude

> I have yet to meet a man shorter than I that doesn't feel he has something to prove; the Napoleon complex if you will.


:rofl:

Reminds me of one my old bosses in a very old job, my mates and I always joked about his rather authorative management style which was bad enough to be detrimental to our work. We called it the "little man syndrome", but looks like now I got a new term for my insultobulary  haha


----------



## Cosmos

EnjoliWoman said:


> I have yet to meet a man shorter than I that doesn't feel he has something to prove; the Napoleon complex if you will. Or on the other end of that spectrum was a meek fellow who seemed nervous which was likely a lack of confidence. Where is the happy medium?


Almost like small dogs that tend to yap the loudest


----------



## DesertRat1978

From my experience, the short guys are at a disadvantage. I am 5'4" and have been turned down a few times because of it. However, it is an obstacle just like anything else and can be overcame.

Being just taller than a Hobbit, I definitely notice "little man syndrome" when I see it. It is somewhat amusing to watch other short guys get all worked up over it. I crack jokes about my lack of height.


----------



## RandomDude

There are plenty of petite girls, and don't worry about me -> I won't be stealing them anytime soon as I like my long legs 

Still, I feel for you guys, even the petite girls go for guys way taller than them. So what do you do?


----------



## Cosmos

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Reminds me of one my old bosses in a very old job, my mates and I always joked about his rather authorative management style which was bad enough to be detrimental to our work. We called it the "little man syndrome", but looks like now I got a new term for my insultobulary  haha


I remember working with an officious little man years back. He barked at everyone, and everyone tip toed around him. I put him in his place once, and he had the audacity to tell me to "Remember your _station_, Ms Cosmos!" To which I replied "I'm well aware of my 'station', Mr Yappy Dog, but do you remember yours?" Funny, really, because I was a medical lab technician and he was the store man... The nasty little critter reported me to my boss in the hopes of getting me fired for _insubordination_!


----------



## RandomDude

LOL! Hell this brings back memories, speaking of which I doubt I can no longer ever work for anyone else but myself! I'm spoiled now


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Cosmos said:


> I'm not so sure about this. My SO's nephew is 6'9" and has the women falling at his feet.


Relating what I've read, not my opinion.

It could just as easily be said your 6'9" nephew is drawing women for many reasons other than height.


----------



## Anonymous07

I always wanted a guy who was at least my height or taller. I think it's an old idea of masculinity about him being the protector, because if he is shorter than the woman can he really "protect". I think it's an ingrained thought in many women's heads. My husband is only a couple inches taller than me.


----------



## RandomDude

I'm sure short guys can still be protectors if they are built like tanks no?

Not to mention my people are traditionally short + stocky folk, and were considered the most dangerous barbarians throughout history... ok maybe not protectors but conquerors  lol


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If a woman's preference is for 6' and taller, then she's eliminated more than half the male population from her dating pool.


And?


----------



## RandomDude

So what are they to do? lol


----------



## Coffee Amore

RandomDude said:


> I'm sure short guys can still be protectors if they are built like tanks no?


True...short guys at the gym I go to tend to fill out faster and bulk up faster than their much taller friends. That's just my non-scientific observation.


----------



## Jellybeans

5'5" here. I love a tall man. but ... shorties need love too. I just like to look taller in heels however in that man in question is an a$$, I'd rather have a midget any day.


----------



## RandomDude

Reminds me of a time during a festival where I was wrestling with someone much shorter than me. He was solid build and I thought I could take him, nope, I got my ass whooped! He was like an unmovable ball with an iron grip! Sure showed me lol


----------



## thunderstruck

Cosmos said:


> I remember working with an officious little man years back. He barked at everyone, and everyone tip toed around him.


Back in Army Basic Training, we had a drill SGT who was a 5'5" stick. He'd get in your face and yell like a maniac.

The other drill was a 6' Samoan who was built like a tank. He didn't raise his voice once. Didn't have to.


----------



## DesertRat1978

I remember back in the day when i worked a variety of manual labor jobs. I was generally the quickest and most durable. The taller guys always tended to be slower and have ankle/back problems. That was my experience and hence, unscientific.


----------



## RandomDude

thunderstruck said:


> Back in Army Basic Training, we had a drill SGT who was a 5'5" stick. He'd get in your face and yell like a maniac.
> 
> The other drill was a 6' Samoan who was built like a tank. He didn't raise his voice once. Didn't have to.


NO Samoans/Tongans need to raise their voice, they're all fking huge lol



> I remember back in the day when i worked a variety of manual labor jobs. I was generally the quickest and most durable. The taller guys always tended to be slower and have ankle/back problems. That was my experience and hence, unscientific.


Reminds me a Singaporean sniper I met in my younger days, he mentioned alot of the other troopers made fun of him because of his height, but he used his assets to his full advantage being faster, tougher, and best shot outta all of them and got recommended into special forces which was rare for conscripted personnel.


----------



## thunderstruck

Jellybeans said:


> 5'5" here. I love a tall man. but ... shorties need love too. I just like to look taller in heels however in that man in question is an a$$, I'd rather have a midget any day.


A coworker of mine is a shrimp, and a complete azz. I was going to tell him to PM you for a date, but after reading this, it sounds like that just won't work.


----------



## in my tree

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If a woman's preference is for 6' and taller, then she's eliminated more than half the male population from her dating pool.


Many men prefer women with a tiny waist, flat abs, and a curvaceous behind. I'd say they also have eliminated about half of the population. So? That's their preference. It sometimes feels as if men are allowed to have their preferences because hey, they can't help who they are attracted to but when women say the same thing, some people feel that those women are shallow. I'm not saying that that is what _you_ are saying, Dvl, but I sometimes get that feeling on this site. 

I put that I don't care. I'm 5' 7" and have dated men shorter than myself because they were good guys. Honestly I've only been in long term relationships with guys 5'10" and taller but it's not that I wouldn't do so with a shorter man. The right short guy just hasn't come along.


----------



## badcompany

As a guy I'd agree you need to be the same height or taller than your woman. I'm 6'-2" so no problem here


----------



## GingerAle

in my tree said:


> Many men prefer women with a tiny waist, flat abs, and a curvaceous behind. I'd say they also have eliminated about half of the population. So? That's their preference. It sometimes feels as if men are allowed to have their preferences because hey, they can't help who they are attracted to but when women say the same thing, some people feel that those women are shallow. I'm not saying that that is what _you_ are saying, Dvl, but I sometimes get that feeling on this site.
> 
> I put that I don't care. I'm 5' 7" and have dated men shorter than myself because they were good guys. Honestly I've only been in long term relationships with guys 5'10" and taller but it's not that I wouldn't do so with a shorter man. The right short guy just hasn't come along.


I hate the double standard. :scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude

> Many men prefer women with a tiny waist, flat abs, and a curvaceous behind. I'd say they also have eliminated about half of the population.


You should see the women in Europe or Asia! 

EDIT: Btw, WHAO WTF? 2nd option overtook option 3?! 
Looks like this poll is still on!


----------



## in my tree

RandomDude said:


> You should see the women in Europe or Asia!


And you should see the men in Scandanavia!


----------



## RandomDude

Who must hate me for stealing one of their own  lol


----------



## Faithful Wife

Again Random...you didn't put the option of I'm under 5'4" and I prefer a guy at least 10 inches taller...or else that option would be winning right now.


----------



## RandomDude

Yeah shush, I ruined my other poll too -.-

Bah!


----------



## Red Sonja

When I was a teenager I used to pray that I would *stop *growing; didn't work though (grew until age 21).

When not running around barefoot, I am 6' plus.


----------



## RandomDude

Wow, you must really live up to your namesake!










Amazons FTW


----------



## Jellybeans

thunderstruck said:


> A coworker of mine is a shrimp, and a complete azz. I was going to tell him to PM you for a date, but after reading this, it sounds like that just won't work.


Lol. Thanks for thinking of me and my dating endeavors. 

Yeah, if he's got an attitude, I don't want him. LOL


----------



## nuclearnightmare

RandomDude said:


> I'm sure short guys can still be protectors if they are built like tanks no?
> 
> Not to mention my people are traditionally short + stocky folk, and were considered the most dangerous barbarians throughout history... ok maybe not protectors but conquerors  lol


 True. one might think that a man that is not a woman's ideal height could compensate with increased musculature. i.e. women would weigh both factors equally in terms of meeting their "protector/dominanant" criteria for a man. but it doesn't work that way, apparently.


----------



## nuclearnightmare

Faithful Wife said:


> Again Random...you didn't put the option of I'm under 5'4" and I prefer a guy at least 10 inches taller...or else that option would be winning right now.


FW:
I'm curious really but why such a huge difference preferred - 10 inches?? If you were out dating again would you even be able to tell whether a guy is 10" taller than you, or 7-8' taller? both would tower over you......

I did see a few other responses where women were looking for a huge height differential, so agree you're not alone......


----------



## Faithful Wife

I want to be able to wear 5 inch heels and still have him towering 5 inches (at least) over me.


----------



## skype

I read somewhere that Mary Lincoln did not like to be photographed standing next to Abe because of their height difference. Photography was brand new then, so she was probably surprised to see how they looked together in a photo.


----------



## Created2Write

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> 5'10" is the average male height, so why would a woman notice a man for being 5'10"?
> 
> If a woman's preference is for 6' and taller, then she's eliminated more than half the male population from her dating pool.
> 
> Height is a preference because it signals dominance. I've read that women who self-identified with more submissive qualities had the greatest height differential preference. The dominance element isn't only a dating phenomenon. In primates, you'll notice the submissive gets as low as possible when approaching the dominant. That's not to say the taller is always dominant, only that it is one signal. With everyone sitting and one person standing, those sitting are more likely to be influenced by the one standing. Recruits are regularly made to sit on the ground as part of inducing submission in basic training. Height also has a moderate-to-weak positive correlation with income, thought to be a result of the natural deference of peers. The difference in income is about 1.5% gain going from 5'10" (avg) to 6'. Topping out at about 2% at 6'3".
> 
> There is however, a height limit, where these advantages decline and height becomes a disadvantage - about 6'5" and above. Its thought that heights much taller are too out of norm and the odd or freakish nature of extreme height counters the appeal of dominance.
> 
> Before the ladies get too excited about height, it also has a moderate-to-weak positive correlation with infidelity; and according to NIH, less than 20% of the male population is 6' or greater. As a 5'10" -er, I must say, "oh darn."


The tall men would still get noticed first based on their height alone.


----------



## Created2Write

I'm 5'1" and I prefer my guy to be at least 9 inches taller than me. My guy is ten inches taller than me.


----------



## Bellavista

My 3 sons are 6'3" & slightly tubby, 5'11" & built like a brick outhouse, & 6'3" & wiry (not so skinny because he has great muscle development, just no meat on his bones).

Of those 3, only the middle one is in a relationship, he is married. The other 2 are single and looking. Perhaps if they went where girls are, they would stand a good chance, based on their heights..


----------



## Thunder7

The more I read the worse I feel.


----------



## DesertRat1978

in my tree said:


> Many men prefer women with a tiny waist, flat abs, and a curvaceous behind. I'd say they also have eliminated about half of the population. So? That's their preference. It sometimes feels as if men are allowed to have their preferences because hey, they can't help who they are attracted to but when women say the same thing, some people feel that those women are shallow. I'm not saying that that is what _you_ are saying, Dvl, but I sometimes get that feeling on this site.
> 
> I put that I don't care. I'm 5' 7" and have dated men shorter than myself because they were good guys. Honestly I've only been in long term relationships with guys 5'10" and taller but it's not that I wouldn't do so with a shorter man. The right short guy just hasn't come along.


Good points. I am attracted to large breasted women. The wife wears a DDD bra so that preference effectively eliminates quite a few from the population. I do not begrudge women for liking taller men. It is of the same vein as my attraction to big chested women.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes tyler...that is a great comparison.

My H would loooooove it if I had DDD's....but I don't, and that doesn't bother me.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes tyler...that is a great comparison.
> 
> My H would loooooove it if I had DDD's....but I don't, and that doesn't bother me.


I would love to be a few inches taller. I would only want this because it would make some things in life easier. It is funny to watch but I have to scoot the seat as far forward as it can get to drive. However, being Frodo Jr. has its advantages at times. However, being 5'4" has not been all that large of an obstacle in my pursuit of a mate. A few rejections but nothing worth crying about.


----------



## Garry2012

Im 6'4 and my ex is dating a guy maybe 2-3 inches shorter than her...so it happens.


----------



## ntamph

Faithful Wife said:


> Why isn't "I'm less than 5'4" and prefer a man at least 10 inches taller than me?" on your poll?


Interestingly, in my own life I've noticed that the shorter women are more fascinated with height. You would think that the taller women would be grateful for a man tall enough but the short ones seemed to talk about my height more and how they liked it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ntamph...use that to your advantage and look for a petite, skinny girl, who wants to climb you like a tree. If necessary, she can have fake boobs, too.


----------



## ntamph

And BTW, I don't care about breast size At ALL. I had a flat chested GF for a while (I mean FLAT) and she was so self conscious about it, it was terrible. She was a girl who wanted sex with me and that's all that mattered. 

I wish women weren't so self conscious about breast size. A woman's chest when she takes her shirt and bra off is always, always beautiful if she's doing it for you.


----------



## doubletrouble

W is just under 5' tall; I'm 6'6". She's always gone for taller men, and no skinny guys. I'm not fat, but no beanpoles. Although IMO her OM was one.


----------



## Garry2012

Faithful Wife said:


> ntamph...use that to your advantage and look for a petite, skinny girl, who wants to climb you like a tree. If necessary, she can have fake boobs, too.


apparently this is the route i am currently taking haha.


----------



## greenfern

Thunder7 said:


> The more I read the worse I feel.


Me too, and I don't even really know why!


----------



## Faithful Wife

ntamph...I thought you made a thread about only liking fake boobs?


----------



## DesertRat1978

I think that people are the most self-conscious about things that they have little control over. Height, bra size, and hair color are largely not under our control. These items tend to be the most visible characteristics as well. Just like guys with “little man syndrome” always trying to compensate, there are women who go out of their way to make their breasts appear larger than they are. If someone rejects you for this, they probably are not worth having.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

in my tree said:


> Many men prefer women with a tiny waist, flat abs, and a curvaceous behind. I'd say they also have eliminated about half of the population. So? That's their preference. It sometimes feels as if men are allowed to have their preferences because hey, they can't help who they are attracted to but when women say the same thing, some people feel that those women are shallow. I'm not saying that that is what _you_ are saying, Dvl, but I sometimes get that feeling on this site.


I'm sorry, I only made that statement as matter of fact, not as a criticism of having standards. I was just rattling off height related facts. 

I make no judgment about women for what they like. I do however, observe and reconcile what is said with what I see. I've had short-lived "things" with gold digger types ON PURPOSE before. I knew exactly what they were doing and frankly, I didn't care. They meant about as much to me as I meant to them. I don't really care for judging the things that people should do or shouldn't do. I'm more interested in cohesive explanations of what people actually do - theory of attraction that actually explains what I observe. I have zero frustration about what women actually choose, I have a good handle on that in my world. On this forum however, what women say doesn't even remotely fit what I or any guy can observe.

My frustration stems from when what is said is not reflected in observation. I've only ever cared for what works. Its not a matter of me telling women what to want... or even telling women what they want. I can only tell you what works and what doesn't - everything else is the logical construct I've come up with to explain why. The flak I get is based on my experience that many things women claim to want, are often at odds with their actions - especially as it relates to certain things like dating and sex. For this, panties get twisted and I'm accused of knowing what women want better than women do. 



in my tree said:


> I put that I don't care. I'm 5' 7" and have dated men shorter than myself because they were good guys. Honestly I've only been in long term relationships with guys 5'10" and taller but it's not that I wouldn't do so with a shorter man. The right short guy just hasn't come along.


That's not allowed. Height has been declared king on this forum. They clearly know what you want better than you do.

Honestly, I don't really care if height is important or not beyond a basic understanding of attraction. I don't stress about things that can't be changed. Besides, there's a lot more hot women than there are hot tall men. 

Its probably only being pursued with such vigor because a few women think its an insecurity thing in men. I'm 5'10" and height certainly hasn't kept me from hot women. I kinda laugh at it really, because the logical outcome of saying that women overwhelmingly want the 20% of men who are 6' and taller, is that 80% of women just settle for shorter men they don't want. 

Of course, you could say the same thing about men's preferences and women's weight. Can you imagine how badly women would freak out if men pushed that conversation? Perspective is a bish.


----------



## WyshIknew

An interesting thread, and yes a little alarming. I always knew/assumed that taller men were viewed as more attractive but I really didn't expect the responses RD got.

I'm puzzled as I certainly don't regard myself as short but very surprised that many of you wouldn't even entertain me as I am 'short'.:scratchhead:

So I'm wasting my time looking after my physique, eating properly and dressing well. All I need to be is tall and women will flock to me waving their knickers in the air.

It's a funny old world.


----------



## Created2Write

_If_ women would freakout, then they shouldn't. Healthy bodies are physically more alluring than non-healthy bodies, and that goes for those who are underweight as well.


----------



## Created2Write

Wysh, you're tall compared to me!


----------



## ntamph

Faithful Wife said:


> ntamph...I thought you made a thread about only liking fake boobs?


Only after I've been looking at too much porn. I've laid off it since that thread and I feel better. The nice girl next door type who is friendly is much more interesting now. I think it distorted my perceptions.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh...honest question...does it really matter, since your wifey loves you? Why would this make a married man feel insecure? I can see why it makes the single (short) ones insecure, but the married ones?


----------



## Faithful Wife

ntamp...you're my favorite poster again.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

WyshIknew said:


> An interesting thread, and yes a little alarming. I always knew/assumed that taller men were viewed as more attractive but I really didn't expect the responses RD got.
> 
> I'm puzzled as I certainly don't regard myself as short but very surprised that many of you wouldn't even entertain me as I am 'short'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm wasting my time looking after my physique, eating properly and dressing well. All I need to be is tall and women will flock to me waving their knickers in the air.
> 
> It's a funny old world.


Well I had considered divorcing in my marriage completely devoid of intimacy ... but apparently at 5'11" I have no prospects so .... might as well save my money  At least I found out before it was too late 

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Cosmos

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Relating what I've read, not my opinion.
> 
> It could just as easily be said your 6'9" nephew is drawing women for many reasons other than height.


Absolutely, but my point was that his height is not a _disadvantage_ to him.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh...honest question...does it really matter, since your wifey loves you? Why would this make a married man feel insecure? I can see why it makes the single (short) ones insecure, but the married ones?


Ha ha. Didn't mean to sound insecure. I really don't think I'm short, I'm comfortably taller than most women I meet.


Just genuinely puzzled is all. Just never realised the extent of heightism.

No of course it doesn't matter, it just never occurred to me and sort of left me with a 'wow' moment.

Quick question, what happens when all the good looking, funny etc tall men are taken, only yucky ones left?


You're not gonna beat me up in an argument again are you FW?

*stern look*


----------



## WyshIknew

Created2Write said:


> Wysh, you're tall compared to me!


I'm taller than most women I know.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh said: "Quick question, what happens when all the good looking, funny etc tall men are taken, only yucky ones left?"

We line up all the rest of them and have them drop their pants and pull out the ruler.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh said: "Quick question, what happens when all the good looking, funny etc tall men are taken, only yucky ones left?"
> 
> We line up all the rest of them and have them drop their pants and pull out the ruler.


I'd pass muster.

That's where I've got many taller guys beat. 


:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife

BAM!


----------



## Created2Write

Hahahaha! Fw! Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Garry2012

Maybe now the poll needs to change to that versus height!!! haha


----------



## ntamph

WyshIknew said:


> That's where I've got many taller guys beat.
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Sorry Wysh but.............I am proportional. That is all. :smthumbup:


----------



## janefw

RandomDude said:


> Another thread inspired me to ask this question!
> 
> If you are below 5'9, what kind of height is preferable? Much taller than you or similar height (stupid question I know as everyone may say 'duh' taller! lol but it has to be documented!)
> 
> Then, for 5'9+ ladies, the same
> 
> NOTE: If you prefer that he's at least the same height as you, please vote "at least taller" - sorry, I screwed up the poll!


I am 5' 1" or thereabouts and before I was married (either time) I dated much taller men, and taller men have been attracted to me, so perhaps some kind of protective thing? (Not that I need protection). That said, IDC about height too much. So long as a guy was taller than me (which doesn't take much) I was fine with that.


----------



## RandomDude

@Garry

I could! But should I? 

@Jane

Could be! Or something to do with dominance or something... *rubs eyes* just woke up and need to be in the office - to go back to sleep lol


----------



## janefw

tyler1978 said:


> I think that people are the most self-conscious about things that they have little control over. *Height, bra size, and hair color are largely not under our control*. These items tend to be the most visible characteristics as well. Just like guys with “little man syndrome” always trying to compensate, there are women who go out of their way to make their breasts appear larger than they are. If someone rejects you for this, they probably are not worth having.


Actually all of those things are under our control. You can wear high heels, you can get implants and you can change your hair color, the latter being pretty obvious and easy.


----------



## janefw

WyshIknew said:


> An interesting thread, and yes a little alarming. I always knew/assumed that taller men were viewed as more attractive but I really didn't expect the responses RD got.
> 
> I'm puzzled as I certainly don't regard myself as short but very surprised that many of you wouldn't even entertain me as I am 'short'.:scratchhead:
> 
> So I'm wasting my time looking after my physique, eating properly and dressing well. All I need to be is tall and women will flock to me waving their knickers in the air.
> 
> It's a funny old world.


Two of my favorite guys: Johnny Galecki and Bono. Both very short, both full of energy and charm. :smthumbup: Now Johnny Galecki is too young for me, but put me and Bono in a locked room and .. and .. well, shhhhh, better not say anymore.


----------



## RandomDude

Men can't wear high heels, unless one wears 'elevator shoes' lol


----------



## DesertRat1978

janefw said:


> Actually all of those things are under our control. You can wear high heels, you can get implants and you can change your hair color, the latter being pretty obvious and easy.


I guess I should have been more specific. These are items that we can not change without outside intervention. Someone's height is mostly affected by genetics.


----------



## SadSamIAm

Hollywood Height Chart: The Actors You Didn't Know Were Shorties | NextMovie


----------



## WyshIknew

ntamph said:


> Sorry Wysh but.............I am proportional. That is all. :smthumbup:


Posted some pics on here and had the comments "Wow! Wysh is packing!"

Was embarrassed at the time but I suppose it's a sort of compliment really.


----------



## ntamph

WyshIknew said:


> Posted some pics on here and had the comments "Wow! Wysh is packing!"
> 
> Was embarrassed at the time but I suppose it's a sort of compliment really.


:scratchhead:

They let you post pics of your "gentleman sausage" (I learned from Top Gear that this is what British men call their penises) on this site? What?


----------



## COGypsy

I'm about 5'6" and I've dated guys that ranged from 5'4" to 6'7". In all the cases, it wasn't their height that attracted me. Always something else about them that was intriguing.

My current boyfriend is 5'10" or so and with most of the heels I wear, I'm as tall, if not taller than him when I wear them. Just makes him easier to kiss on as far as I'm concerned


----------



## WyshIknew

ntamph said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> They let you post pics of your "gentleman sausage" (I learned from Top Gear that this is what British men call their penises) on this site? What?


No. I just posted some general shots in my clothes and drew some comments about bulges etc.

I am now very careful if I post pics and actually keep most of my shots in my private album as it could be misconstrued as me 'displaying'.
But it's not my fault, I can't help what my body is.


----------



## ntamph

WyshIknew said:


> But it's not my fault, I can't help what my body is.


:smthumbup:


----------



## COGypsy

ntamph said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> They let you post pics of your "gentleman sausage" (I learned from Top Gear that this is what British men call their penises) on this site? What?


Only if your gentleman sausage is actually in Britain! :rofl:


----------



## VermisciousKnid

ntamph said:


> Sorry Wysh but.............I am proportional. That is all. :smthumbup:


??? That implies something about you I guess, but doesn't say anything about Wysh. Am I missing something?

Anyone ever see the movie "Gattaca?" Ethan Hawke has his legs lengthened by a couple of inches so he can be the same height as Jude Law. Very expensive and painful, but worth it for him. I'm happy with my 5' 11".


----------



## Runs like Dog

Red Sonja said:


> When I was a teenager I used to pray that I would *stop *growing; didn't work though (grew until age 21).
> 
> When not running around barefoot, I am 6' plus.


Yes my sister stopped growing in the 4th or 5th grade. She's 5'9"


----------



## ntamph

COGypsy said:


> Only if your gentleman sausage is actually in Britain! :rofl:


The reason why I used "gentleman sausage" is because I'm so well versed in foreign cultures. I'm a man of the world. I wanted to be culturally sensitive to Wysh.


----------



## heartsbeating

13 pages in and talk about sausage. I should have known!

Not sure I'd have a preference as such but I'm 5"4 and hubs is about 5"10/5"11.

With heels on, I feel close to his height but I'm still way off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife started it Miss.

It wasn't my fault!


----------



## KFS

I'm just shy of 5'10" and hubby is 5'5". But after 32 years it feels perfectly comfortable...


----------



## RandomDude

heartsbeating said:


> 13 pages in and talk about sausage. I should have known!


Aye, you can never have a height thread without references to sausages! :smthumbup:


----------



## nuclearnightmare

OK posters (female):

choice is between 2 guys - 
1. he is 2" shorter than you, very handsome
2. he is 7" taller than you with a face like a mud fence

which?? I think I know the answer (but wouldn't bet on it)
just trying to gauge your physical priorities......


----------



## Faithful Wife

That's when you have to use the ruler test.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> That's when you have to use the ruler test.


*Wysh keeps mouth shut this time*


----------



## RandomDude

Curious question, now I'm curious too!

And FW! :slap: lol
Assume they both have identical willies


----------



## Faithful Wife

What are we picking him for? A date or marriage or something else?


----------



## RandomDude

Just answer the question! :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yeah right! There IS a difference, ya know.


----------



## RandomDude

-.-

For a date, for marriage, and for 'something else' 
Which would you prefer in these seperate scenarios?

Better?


----------



## Faithful Wife

For a date - the short guy.

For marriage - the tall guy.

For something else - the tall guy.

I mean, we can always put a bag over his head, right?


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:

Interesting, for me if it comes to face VS body, it would be the other way round - as face you can never change! And I can't exactly go "honey, wear this paper bag with a photo of someone else on it and I promise you great sex" lol


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Yeah right! There IS a difference, ya know.


Actually I can see this.

For a date or 'something else' I imagine just your type of funny, good looking whatever would be fine.

But for a long term relationship the height thing would be more important.


----------



## RandomDude

Think I got an idea for a new poll, face vs body/height!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Well ... height and looks sure didn't stop Mickey Rooney from getting laid like tile.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Well ... height and looks sure didn't stop Mickey Rooney from getting laid like tile.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Cosmos

RandomDude said:


> Think I got an idea for a new poll, face vs body/height!


This would be interesting, RD. Build is also a factor when it comes to height, IMO.


----------



## WyshIknew

RandomDude said:


> Think I got an idea for a new poll, face vs body/height!


I wonder which option you'll miss?


----------



## RandomDude

Darn it not again >.<
Hopefully I did better this time!


----------



## RandomDude

The thread has failed 

Hence deleted, bah, oh well


----------



## Faithful Wife

Right, because no woman is going to agree to saying she would LIKE to choose any of the options you gave, it isn't even logical, my dear.


----------



## doubletrouble

I've always dated shorter women, and by that I mean 5'4" or less. I'm too tall for them, I keep telling myself. But personality and other factors always kick in. I've dated taller women, but the LTRs have always been shorter. Except for one... I surely appreciated her long legs.


----------



## in my tree

nuclearnightmare said:


> OK posters (female):
> 
> choice is between 2 guys -
> 1. he is 2" shorter than you, very handsome
> 2. he is 7" taller than you with a face like a mud fence
> 
> which?? I think I know the answer (but wouldn't bet on it)
> just trying to gauge your physical priorities......


Definitely #1. Like I said before, I've dated shorter (and good looking) men and we had good times.


----------



## RandomDude

Faithful Wife said:


> Right, because no woman is going to agree to saying she would LIKE to choose any of the options you gave, it isn't even logical, my dear.


I know, maybe I shouldn't have included the overall body and stuck with just height - like the original question. But unfortunately, that will be too similar to THIS thread!

So any ideas for poll options?


----------



## Faithful Wife

How about just wrap it up by saying, chicks dig tall dudes.

Other dudes, too...if they hit our sex-dar.


----------



## RandomDude

But we already know that by this thread! 

Besides I do find it curious as my preference leans more towards the face than the body, and wonder if other blokes share my views and if it's different for women. Need the right options for the poll though otherwise people won't vote... hmmm


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well start by not offering only ugly dudes maybe? I mean, c'mon.


----------



## in my tree

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> On this forum however, what women say doesn't even remotely fit what I or any guy can observe.
> 
> My frustration stems from when what is said is not reflected in observation. I've only ever cared for what works. Its not a matter of me telling women what to want... or even telling women what they want. I can only tell you what works and what doesn't - everything else is the logical construct I've come up with to explain why. The flak I get is based on my experience that many things women claim to want, are often at odds with their actions - especially as it relates to certain things like dating and sex. For this, panties get twisted and I'm accused of knowing what women want better than women do.


Hmmm... interesting. Yeah, I understand being frustrated at that. Like what you mentioned with gold diggers. Lots of women claim not to be interested in $ but when it comes down to actions, well...

As far as the height thing is concerned I hope that men here realize that it's just a preference for many women. It doesn't mean that they would never give a shorter guy a chance. Well maybe some wouldn't but that's not everyone. We all have our preferences but when we meet someone who knocks us off of our feet, oftentimes our preconceived notions get blown away.


----------



## RandomDude

Ey? How? lol

This thread already got some short dudes worried heh


----------



## in my tree

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That's not allowed. Height has been declared king on this forum. They clearly know what you want better than you do.
> 
> edit
> 
> Of course, you could say the same thing about men's preferences and women's weight. Can you imagine how badly women would freak out if men pushed that conversation? Perspective is a bish.


Evidently! I've been told that before that I don't know what the hell I want. :scratchhead:

A poll about women's weight... go ahead, I dare you.


----------



## RandomDude

Please keep the gender war on the gender war thread please! Speaking of which, think I have an approach for the new poll!


----------



## Faithful Wife

in my tree...are you female? If so, Dvls doesn't think you know what you want, either.


----------



## in my tree

Faithful Wife said:


> in my tree...are you female? If so, Dvls doesn't think you know what you want, either.


Yeah, I see that now. And yes, I'm female. I don't want to piss Random Dude off so I'll shut up about it now.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Husband is more than 5 inches taller than me but I voted "just taller"...if he was any more taller than I..(me 5'2 ~ him 5'9....just measured ).... I think it would screw up one of our favorite sex positions... so too much of a difference, I wouldn't find it appealing...It feels about perfect when I have heels on... 

In high school, it was the craziest site, one of the shortest girls in our grade... (4'__ )....was dating one of the tallest seniors...over 6 ft tall easily..... I was just a teenager then.. but even the thought of how they would do Sex...it was a bad scene.... she would not even be able to kiss him, but be at his chest while doing it.. can't imagine - good thing sex can be performed in a variety of ways !


----------



## janefw

My husband is about 5' 9", so hardly ginormous, but to my 5' 1", he is "tall". I never cared how tall he was (we met online) but only about how kind and caring he seemed to be. 

I think that men worry hugely about their height. My boys are all vying to be taller than each other. My only bio son probably won't make more than 5' 6" given the heights of his parents and he's not very happy about that. :/ IMO, he will still get the girl that he wants because he is smart and funny and handsome.


----------



## heartsbeating

I do like the reach with my husband when sharing a hug. 

A friend who's tall herself, liked a guy who was very tall. As in, when him and I were saying our goodbyes, I was up on tiptoes and still nowhere even near his shoulders for quick hug goodbye. It was awkward and not because I have tendencies to be awkward. Other friend is a model, so also tall, married to a man my height.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelyblue

I'm short 5'1 so I like my tall.


----------



## lovelyblue

I'm short 5'1 so I like mine tall.


----------



## RandomDude

janefw said:


> My husband is about 5' 9", so hardly ginormous, but to my 5' 1", he is "tall". I never cared how tall he was (we met online) but only about how kind and caring he seemed to be.
> 
> *I think that men worry hugely about their height.* My boys are all vying to be taller than each other. My only bio son probably won't make more than 5' 6" given the heights of his parents and he's not very happy about that. :/ IMO, he will still get the girl that he wants because he is smart and funny and handsome.


Well, look at the poll results! :rofl:


----------



## Holland

*sigh* RD it is the men worrying about it here. The women are simply stating a preference, not an absolute. FWIW I was married to a shorter man and it was not an issue.

Starting a poll , asking women's preferences and then telling them you are just taking the piss as you said earlier is immature. Maybe it is not your height that is the issue?


----------



## RandomDude

What's wrong with having a little fun? :scratchhead: I'd rather be immature and fun then mature and serious all the darn time. If I'm serious all the darn time I would have gone insane by now!

Of course its not absolute otherwise I wouldn't be so up myself lol
Have to inject some humor at some point! 

Besides the only one I'm taking the piss out of is myself! Cause I can! So what's wrong with that?


----------



## TiggyBlue

RandomDude said:


> What's wrong with having a little fun? :scratchhead: I'd rather be immature and fun then mature and serious all the darn time. If I'm serious all the darn time I would have gone insane by now!
> 
> Of course its not absolute otherwise I wouldn't be so up myself lol
> Have to inject some humor at some point!
> 
> Besides the only one I'm taking the piss out of is myself! Cause I can! So what's wrong with that?


Omg I totally know what you did now Random 
WE'VE BEEN SUBJECTED TO A SH!T TEST!!

oh Random ..... how could you


----------



## RandomDude

Muwahahahaha 

I wasn't kidding when I said I was...
Bad To the Bone.George Thorogood - YouTube


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RD, are you really worried about it? I mean, they can want 6' something all day long, but most of them aren't going to get it, and plenty of tall guys are less attractive overall than many average height guys. Give no fks about the things you can't change.

Put the shoe on the other foot... men have a sht ton of physical preferences in women. Most if not all men are unable to met every single preference. Does this mean they won't be into any woman who lacks these? Does this mean a woman should stress out over an unchangeable trait that men want but she lacks. Nah. 

Anyone can wish list whatever they want. Math dictates that a lot of folks are gonna be met with a big glass of nope, wish list be damned.


----------



## TiggyBlue

lol I doubt he really cares.


----------



## RandomDude

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> RD, are you really worried about it? I mean, they can want 6' something all day long, but most of them aren't going to get it, and plenty of tall guys are less attractive overall than many average height guys. Give no fks about the things you can't change.
> 
> Put the shoe on the other foot... men have a sht ton of physical preferences in women. Most if not all men are unable to met every single preference. Does this mean they won't be into any woman who lacks these? Does this mean a woman should stress out over an unchangeable trait that men want but she lacks. Nah.
> 
> Anyone can wish list whatever they want. Math dictates that a lot of folks are gonna be met with a big glass of nope, wish list be damned.





TiggyBlue said:


> lol I doubt he really cares.


Heh I don't 

I made this thread to confirm a theory after all out of curiouscity, and I take the piss outta myself because as I said - I can 
Besides I find being 5'11 and "1 inch short of adequacy" a good joke to tell!

You should see some of my other posts, even on my more serious threads! Like my journal in the seperation section!


----------



## committed4ever

I'm 5'3. My H is 6'2. But all I care about is taller than me in my heels. So that could be short as 5'7 - 5'8 for me. And even I'm a thick chick but a skinny man is ok as long as you got a nice chest and big hands and a cute butt.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Men many times lie about their height anyway, same way women sometimes lie about their weight. When self-reporting, men add an inch or two and women deduct 10 - 15 pounds.


----------



## WyshIknew

Depends on measurement type. I've been completely honest about _*all my measurements*_ 

I measure my height in a sensible flat pair of shoes.

Bare foot I would prob be 5' 9.5" or so.


----------



## WyshIknew

Anyway ladies.



As far as I'm concerned you're all the same height when you're lying down.


----------



## RandomDude

I was measured by the army when I was 17 and I haven't grown any taller 

Some people told me it's because I started smoking and stunted my growth hence why I'm shorter than all my cousins but they smoke too! So wtf?! lol


----------



## committed4ever

RandomDude said:


> I was measured by the army when I was 17 and I haven't grown any taller
> 
> Some people told me it's because I started smoking and stunted my growth hence why I'm shorter than all my cousins but they smoke too! So wtf?! lol


Well at least you pretty!


----------



## RandomDude

Not just pretty, but the prett-IEST of my cousins  lol

That's what I tell myself anyway, I need to sleep at night too!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RandomDude said:


> I was measured by the army when I was 17 and I haven't grown any taller
> 
> Some people told me it's because I started smoking and stunted my growth hence why I'm shorter than all my cousins but they smoke too! So wtf?! lol


Ha, me too. The first measurement of my current height I can remember was playing football in 10th grade... I was 16. Never had much of a growth spurt... I went from being tall in middle school to being average by college.

Probably my own fault. I moved out at 15 and my diet and health went to crap (as in, not eating enough... nor healthy... and doing a lot of smoking, drinking, drugs). It wasn't until 19 that I had stable living arrangements and from there on I put on good muscle (Marine Corps), but I never got any taller after 17. I'm the shortest guy in my extended family by 4 inches. Maybe I would have been taller but who knows.


----------



## RandomDude

Aye, fking cigarettes, I've cut down alot but love it too much to fully quit, I did quit alcohol however (hence my insanity maybe?  ), not like I'm going to grow anymore though being almost 30 anyways


----------



## doubletrouble

I've said it before ... everyone's the same height lying down.


ETA: I didn't see Wysh's post! Thumbs up, Wysh!


----------



## Jellybeans

Man, RD, I used to smoke and am SO glad that I quit. The smell absolutely horrifies me now. 

I cannot ever quit alcohol though. We have a big love affair. 

(In moderation of course).


----------



## RandomDude

For me its the opposite, alcohol smell makes me feel sick nowadays and tobacco is still alright lol

I still drink on social occasions from time to time depending on the setting but never much and only in very small doses - like one beer with my mates would last me an entire night for example


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I quit smoking, but damn the desire to smoke is never greater than when I have a beer. For now, I eat instead. The upside is that I like upscale bars and they have some DAMN good appetizers.

I had a weird finger fixation related to smoking too... I just wanted to have a cig in hand, if only to give my hands something to do. I had this strange idea to keep some marbles in my pocket and sort of roll one or two around in my hand (not in my pocket... that's creepy lol). I found some really cool looking ones. But women stole all my marbles.  lol

Instead of help in breaking my habit, I found an odd conversation piece and plenty of jokes about playing with my balls... ie girl notices them and says cool let me see I made cracks, like "I like how you hold my balls" and similar. Good for a lame har har and a dirty look, and occasionally some return sexual innuendos. My fav response was something like, "I want to put them in my mouth. They look like candy!"


----------



## RandomDude

> I had this strange idea to keep some marbles in my pocket and sort of roll one or two around in my hand (not in my pocket... that's creepy lol). I found some really cool looking ones. But women stole all my marbles.


You have ANY idea what this sounds like? lol


----------



## Jellybeans

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I quit smoking, but damn the desire to smoke is never greater than when I have a beer.


Me, too. When I am out for drinks with friends, sometimes the urge comes on. But I am thankful most places are non-smoking and that curbs the urge. Plus it stinks. Plus, it's so unhealthy.


----------



## Jellybeans

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I had a weird finger fixation related to smoking too... I just wanted to have a cig in hand, if only to give my hands something to do. I had this strange idea to keep some marbles in my pocket and sort of roll one or two around in my hand (not in my pocket... that's creepy lol). I found some really cool looking ones. But women stole all my marbles.  lol





RandomDude said:


> You have ANY idea what this sounds like? lol


Hahahaha! :rofl::rofl::iagree:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. When I am out for drinks with friends, sometimes the urge comes on. But I am thankful most places are non-smoking and that curbs the urge. Plus it stinks. Plus, it's so unhealthy.


You can still smoke in bars here. Its rough... not having a smoke by the end of the night always feels like a major accomplishment. So I prefer the places with some outdoor seating, but that sucks when its really hot or cold out.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RandomDude said:


> You have ANY idea what this sounds like? lol


Its all about presence and presentation. Do it right and every chick wants to get her hands on your balls. You'll be lucky to get them back.


----------



## RandomDude

Lol I just saw your edited post

Yeah I can see that working at times depending on the woman, very borderline cheesy though!!! haha


----------



## Jellybeans

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Its all about presence and presentation. Do it right and every chick wants to get her hands on your balls. You'll be lucky to get them back.


HAHA You guys are killing me. :smthumbup:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Now imagine how much more fun such conversation is while tipsy and horny. haha


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RandomDude said:


> Lol I just saw your edited post
> 
> Yeah I can see that working at times depending on the woman, very borderline cheesy though!!! haha


Yeah, totally cheesy... that's okay when you're obviously cheesy about it. Its a short lived schtick though, but people remember you later.


----------



## nuclearnightmare

RandomDude said:


> Heh I don't
> 
> I made this thread to confirm a theory after all out of curiouscity, and I take the piss outta myself because as I said - I can
> Besides I find being 5'11 and "1 inch short of adequacy" a good joke to tell!
> 
> You should see some of my other posts, even on my more serious threads! Like my journal in the seperation section!


RD
When you find a great girlfriend........Next time you do.
If she's a lot shorter than you, just tell you're 6'0" and then don't worry about it. She won't be able to tell anyway. What's she gonna do, make you stand against a wall while she takes a measurement
Hmmmm.....actually ....how would some of the more particular women get the exact height hey "need"? How would they verify that the 10" gap they need is not, in reality, 9"? OMG!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

janefw said:


> *My husband is about 5' 9", so hardly ginormous, but to my 5' 1", he is "tall"*. I never cared how tall he was (we met online) but only about how kind and caring he seemed to be.
> 
> I think that men worry hugely about their height. *My boys are all vying to be taller than each other. My only bio son probably won't make more than 5' 6" given the heights of his parents and he's not very happy about that. :/ IMO, he will still get the girl that he wants because he is smart and funny and handsome.*


Yep, since we are shorties too, according to this thread... since hubby is even shorter than average at 5'9 ...and me at 5'2... our poor sons... Our 1st son is done growing - same height as his dad at age 23...... 3rd son may surpass him...at Dad's height now at age 15....hope he does...as he is the shyest and most backwards, so he needs all the help he can get.

2nd son at 16 is even a little shorter... but in love, he has done the best of all so far...beautiful Gf who adores him for 2 straight yrs & they are just 16...lots of girls have liked this one, probably cause he is the closest to a Jock we have... and a star runner. Him and his GF are both on the short side, so if they marry, I guess their kids will all *be short*...what can you do! 

Our 4th son is one of the shortest boys in the class, low on that child height chart/ on the percentage scale... I was so concerned about this, I was thinking maybe he needs a growth hormone... the Doc explained to me ...that boys who start puberty later -can end up growing like a weed - and surpass the boys who start puberty earlier.. 

We know our 2nd son started puberty earlier than our 3rd...and the 3rd is a little taller at a younger age, so something to that!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> *Men many times lie about their height anyway*, same way women sometimes lie about their weight. *When self-reporting, men add an inch or two and women deduct 10 - 15 pounds*.


Seems awfully silly to me.....as it just makes others feel Less, so they up (or adjust) their answers too ... 

Yeah the average C0ck size on TAM is 7 inches...and all the men here are perfectly balanced in their Alpha / Beta... Then there is my husband... Mr Average and I go on about his Beta-ness... why... because I say it like it is...No







....Now with this thread.. I learn he is a short Bas*ard too.. poor thing....he's got the whole world against him... (purely sarcastic humor here )

Still love & adore him all the same.










This song took some heat when it came out >>

Randy Newman - Short People (1978) - YouTube ..but really... this is the story >> Songfacts



> This song is widely misinterpreted, which generated a great deal of exposure for the song and controversy for Newman. On the surface, the song is making fun of little people, but "short" is meant in a figurative sense, intending to poke fun at people who are short-tempered and small-minded, which is quite the opposite of the literal meaning. A lot of people didn't get the joke and thought of Newman as a bigot. Many radio stations refused to play it.
> 
> At first, Newman sings about Short People as having "nasty little feet," "stubby little fingers" and "dirty little minds," but he makes his statement clear near the end of the song when he sings, "Short People are just the same as you and I. All men are brothers until the day they die."


----------



## RandomDude

nuclearnightmare said:


> RD
> When you find a great girlfriend........Next time you do.
> If she's a lot shorter than you, just tell you're 6'0" and then don't worry about it. She won't be able to tell anyway. What's she gonna do, make you stand against a wall while she takes a measurement
> Hmmmm.....actually ....how would some of the more particular women get the exact height hey "need"? How would they verify that the 10" gap they need is not, in reality, 9"? OMG!


Heh, in truth, from my experience in RL I never have to mention my height, they just have to see  And if they ask it doesn't really matter at that point as I've still got my pretty face + game 
I'm not that short, so I like to think 

Online though -> on my dating profile since seperation I put 5'11 as my height which probably excluded me from their online searches with 6ft as a minimum lol! And nah I cbf changing it! 

Besides that site I'm not really serious with, I met alot more women on meetup.com, and my current date I met at the laundry of all places.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Seems awfully silly to me.....as it just makes others feel Less, so they up (or adjust) their answers too ...
> 
> Yeah the average C0ck size on TAM is 7 inches...and all the men here are perfectly balanced in their Alpha / Beta... Then there is my husband... Mr Average and I go on about his Beta-ness... why... because I say it like it is...No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Now with this thread.. I learn he is a short Bas*ard too.. poor thing....he's got the whole world against him...


:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Definitely don't lie on your profile, RD! I know you said you don't/wouldn't....I agree totally.

But I do wish women wouldn't lie about their weight, also.


----------



## Faithful Wife

SA...I don't mean this weird but...should guys who don't have a flat tummy feel insecure about some of the comments you have made?

I don't really see why anyone needs to feel insecure remotely, the way you are suggesting that now that you realize your H is "short" and "oh well...I guess he has that against him, too".

But on my side of that...my H will never have a flat tummy, ever! Should I or he be offended that you wouldn't like that?

I'm really just saying that each of us having preferences shouldn't turn others insecure.


----------



## committed4ever

Faithful Wife said:


> Definitely don't lie on your profile, RD! I know you said you don't/wouldn't....I agree totally.
> 
> But I do wish women wouldn't lie about their weight, also.


If I were to be on dating site I think I would lie about my weight because I'm 5'3 and weigh 154. I don't know if it because of all the unsolicited complement from my H on how great I already look one month post partum but I finally got on the scale and was shock how much I weigh. My H was surprise too and say I don't look like it. He say well it distributed perfect! So yeah I would lie if I was on a dating site. LOL!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Unfortunately, people lie to the extent that they are misrepresenting themselves, committed...like they look a LOT different than what they suggested by their stats...and then their dates get ticked off about this. It is a very common problem. That is why it is just better to be honest because at least that is one less thing they can be upset about.

Most people put up full body shots, too so....I'm sure you'd win 'em with those pics anyway, 154 or not.


----------



## committed4ever

Faithful Wife said:


> Unfortunately, people lie to the extent that they are misrepresenting themselves, committed...like they look a LOT different than what they suggested by their stats...and then their dates get ticked off about this. It is a very common problem. That is why it is just better to be honest because at least that is one less thing they can be upset about.
> 
> *Most people put up full body shots, too so....I'm sure you'd win 'em with those pics anyway, 154 or not.*


Shows how much I know! I never even been on a dating site. I feel deprived!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh goodness no...a happy marriage like yours trumps dating any day!


----------



## Goldmember357

Taller women are less picky because they don't have as many options as shorter women. Men prefer shorter women, usually 4-6 inches shorter than them, and women prefer taller men. Like 75% of women are shorter than 5'6 and 95% are shorter than 5'9. Seeing how the average height for a man is 5'9- 5'10 most men are not going to go for a woman his height or taller and A LOT wont go for a woman who is a little shorter than him. Its no wonder.. +6ft men are not as common as men who are a little shorter than average height or a little above. With that said its very common to see +6'0 tall men with women who are 5'2, 5'3, 5'4, etc. Average height women and short women take a good amount of the +6ft men

In the dating game short men and tall women get screwed.

And yes everyone realizes that Victoria Secret models are all tall, but while they are extremely attractive. Most men would gladly date or have sex with a tall model but when it comes to sex rank, their height combined with looks makes them above the average man and quite frankly on an evolutionary scale men still would prefer shorter women for relationships, and for having children. Also note that models usually have +6'ft tall partners who are usually equally good looking or above average in looks and tend to be pro athletes or movie stars.


----------



## RandomDude

=/ I happen to like my long legs

But it looks like short men don't have women out there going "I love my little dwarves" :rofl:

Unless she's a porn star and named Snow White lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> SA...I don't mean this weird but...should guys who don't have a flat tummy feel insecure about some of the comments you have made?
> 
> I don't really see why anyone needs to feel insecure remotely, the way you are suggesting that now that you realize your H is "short" and "oh well...I guess he has that against him, too".
> 
> But on my side of that...my H will never have a flat tummy, ever! Should I or he be offended that you wouldn't like that?
> 
> I'm really just saying that each of us having preferences shouldn't turn others insecure.


Actually I was just joking around in my post.. (I shouldn't have swore though, I need my mouth washed out with soap)... Random Dude got my crude humor on that one..:smthumbup:

After reading pages of women saying how great tall men are... it just kinda hit me...and the mouth overflowed....

If I was with a bunch of friends in my living room talking about this... I would have said that same thing laughing out loud....kinda like that Randy Newman song... sometimes we're misunderstood... 

Really...I wouldn't even want my husband to be much taller -then I'd be TOO SHORT !! ... We're just the right height for each other when I have some heels on....And I love heels!

Can I joke again..if he was any taller, his feet would be bigger and we know what that means....and after all the trouble we had after we got married... Let's just say....It's good he's a smaller guy....

Let's all speak our minds.. yes....don't stop... Preferences and truth.....Nothing less.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok SA...I was just a bit worried when you said this: "Now with this thread.. I learn he is a short Bas*ard too.. poor thing....he's got the whole world against him..."

I thought that was kind of harsh since no one here has said anyone is a "short bastard". It seemed like you were making it out to where just having a preference for tall meant that women were being mean jerks or something. I was very confused by your statement...especially then in light of the tummy preference you expressed. Should my H feel like a fat bastard? I know that isn't what you meant but why then did you say it about your H?


----------



## RandomDude

Ey? Oh come on I take the piss outta myself on this thread too and it seems people thought I was serious for a while lol


----------



## nuclearnightmare

Faithful Wife said:


> Well start by not offering only ugly dudes maybe? I mean, c'mon.


OK:

man #1....2'" shorter than you, handsome;

or

man #2.....7" taller than you, handsome.

one more thing on man #2. his IQ - 50 points lower than yours


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok SA...I was just a bit worried when you said this: "Now with this thread.. I learn he is a short Bas*ard too.. poor thing....he's got the whole world against him..."
> 
> I thought that was kind of harsh since no one here has said anyone is a "short bastard". It seemed like you were making it out to where just having a preference for tall meant that women were being mean jerks or something. I was very confused by your statement...especially then in light of the tummy preference you expressed. Should my H feel like a fat bastard? I know that isn't what you meant but why then did you say it about your H?


I am happy you brought it up... cause it's true..on the net...we can't always tell how someone means something....I guess it's not wise to joke in these sections.. others not having my sick twisted sense of humor, won't find me amusing.. but instead insulting!! ...YIKES.... My swearing made it sound harsh... *MY BAD*... I wasn't upset at all - that's the truth!

I am happy all you beautiful women like those BUFF men... that way more Lanky's are available for the rest of us... I could say the same about a variety of things.. another is those who LOVE to live in the city....if not, it would drive the cost up for country homes.. which could have messed us up...not being on the rich side.. so thank God for them too! 

I think too much... can you tell. 

Variety is a blessing.... Now come on FW... even if I make all these comments about flat stomachs.. nothing stirs you up...it rolls off....I always got that impression of you.. Sometimes I do get stirred, other times I am purely being sarcastic .... which is a part of my sense of humor in real life.... guess I better be careful to reel that in.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes...you are right...it doesn't set me off...I was worried though that you were honestly saying that your H may have - or you may have - felt bad about the height thing.

But now I get it...you were being sarcastic, correct? That makes more sense.

I was only pointing out the flat stomachs comment in relation to your comment and was wondering...that was all.


----------



## WyshIknew

I can't control my height, at least not in a real sense. I could wear shoes with heels as was the fashion for guys years ago but really prefer slouching around in a pair of Sebago deck shoes, v comfortable.

But what I can control is my general health and control my figure through diet and exercise.
I don't think I have a golden ratio but I think I have a pretty damn good figure for my age with quite a flat stomach.

Rather than start a new thread or a poll how important is the fitness, body shape of a man to a woman? More important or less important than height?

I only ask because I have attracted more interest from women than unfit, taller men I think solely down to my body shape.


ETA, When the guy is tall, fit and good looking I tend to be overlooked, not entirely but it is noticeable.


----------



## ForBetter

We are both short (now under 5'5") He was about 1.5" to 2" taller than me when we got married, judging by our wedding photo, but he shrank! 

I'll probably shrink too, and then he'll be taller again!

Seriously, I don't care that he's the same height. It's nice not having to crane my neck for a kiss.


----------



## soccermom2three

For me, height has never been an issue when attracted to a guy. Before dating my husband and I dated short and tall guys. At first glance, I was probably attracted to looks and if he was fit.

I'm 5'4" and my husband is 5"10".


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes...you are right...it doesn't set me off...I was worried though that you were honestly saying that your H may have - or you may have - felt bad about the height thing.
> 
> *But now I get it...you were being sarcastic, correct? That makes more sense.*
> 
> I was only pointing out the flat stomachs comment in relation to your comment and was wondering...that was all.


Me & the husband can be rather sarcastic in real life cutting on each other, making fun of ourselves even....I try not to do that to others (well unless they know us really well -then anything goes -hold on for the ride!)...but we do it to ourselves rather freely.. and enjoy this sort of banter...

One of those things - where ..You'd just have to know us - to love us....We still like our shortcomings.. and I was pretty much making fun of them on that questionable post.....

You "get it now" FW...:smthumbup:


----------



## Bellavista

WyshIknew said:


> Rather than start a new thread or a poll how important is the fitness, body shape of a man to a woman? More important or less important than height?
> 
> I only ask because I have attracted more interest from women than unfit, taller men I think solely down to my body shape.


My personal preference is for a man with a little bit of meat on his bones. I am not into the really skinny men. My H is inclined to carry extra weight, but he grooms himself well and has good hygiene.

I am not fond of facial hair or long hair on men, and hygiene is really important to me.


----------



## TiggyBlue

On the internet it's kind of hard to tell one way or another if someone's being serious or sarcastic, humorous sarcastic or b*tchy sarcastic with the lack of non verbal communication.


----------



## RandomDude

That's why one inserts "lol" +  +  +  into their post


----------



## Star

I've not read all replies but wow! I had no idea that some men were so sensitive about their (lack of) height. I tend to prefer taller guys as im 5ft 9" which looking at some of the ladies replies is quite tall for a woman, however that said if a guy was shorter than me but all the chemistry was there and we "clicked" I really don't think height would be all that big of a deal for me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

RandomDude said:


> That's why one inserts "lol" +  +  +  into their post


Well I did add a *Laughing emoticon* after my words *>>*  (even if it was a little small )... so I did good !.... I didn't do an anger symbol like this :cussing: .... Then I followed it with this pic with the man smiling on top of that >>











> *TiggyBlue said: *On the internet it's kind of hard to tell one way or another if someone's being *serious* or *sarcastic*, *humorous sarcastic* or *b*tchy sarcastic *with the lack of non verbal communication.


 This is very true !... and depending on our personality (as the reader) with our own sensitivities/ insecurities... this too can affect how we take it... 

I sincerely hope I didn't come off as *Bi*chy sarcastic* ... I try to be Kind on TAM for the most part ....not trampling (even if I have strong opinions - which we all do, that's not just me)...... so I sincerely hope I wasn't taken like that -by those familiar with my posts anyway. I should have used this at the end = sarcastic humor - I think I will go edit now >>


----------



## WyshIknew

Star said:


> I've not read all replies but wow! I had no idea that some men were so sensitive about their (lack of) height. I tend to prefer taller guys as im 5ft 9" which looking at some of the ladies replies is quite tall for a woman, however that said if a guy was shorter than me but all the chemistry was there and we "clicked" I really don't think height would be all that big of a deal for me.


Hope I don't come across as sensitive, or at least too sensitive. I was more surprised to be honest.

I've always regarded myself as a good height with a good body and never really thought about my height.

I read this thread and suddenly find out I'm regarded as a shortarse and sort of thought WTF?

To be honest I still think I'm a good height, I'm taller than most women I meet and it's coupled with a rocking body for my age, and I don't have to shop at giants-r-us.com.


----------



## LemiLekySama

I'm 5'3, and my husband is 5'7. He considers himself on the short side, but he's taller than me, so I'm cool with that. I've dated dudes over 6 feet & they were just too damn tall for my liking.


----------



## Coffee Amore

WyshIknew said:


> Rather than start a new thread or a poll how important is the fitness, body shape of a man to a woman? More important or less important than height?
> 
> I only ask because I have attracted more interest from women than unfit, taller men I think solely down to my body shape.


Fitness beats height for me. I prefer fit to unfit. A shorter fit man is preferable to an obese tall man. I'm not a big fan of skinny. I look for the happy middle between lanky and chubby. If I can have both fitness and height in my man, then it's as my manager at work says, a win-win situation.


----------



## Yolandi

I'm about 5'6" and my guy is about 5'9". I don't really care about height : )


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

So 69.81% of women don't care about height or just want a guy taller than they are.

30.19% of women want a guy 5" or more taller than they are.

With these results, is it not safe to conclude that significant height differential is not the major factor in attraction for most women, as some women have claimed?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I want him taller than me or my same height.I dated someone shorter than me,it was awkward.
I'm 5'3". DH is somewhere around 5'9"-5'10".


----------



## Faithful Wife

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/fulfillment-any-age/201306/why-women-want-tall-men

According to the study within:

Men were most satisfied with women slightly shorter than them (about 3 in.), but women were most satisfied when they were much shorter than their male partners (about 8 in.).


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/fulfillment-any-age/201306/why-women-want-tall-men
> 
> According to the study within:
> 
> Men were most satisfied with women slightly shorter than them (about 3 in.), but women were most satisfied when they were much shorter than their male partners (about 8 in.).


So in other words, a lot of women who are with guys who are close to their height are settling, and men are more easily satisfied


----------



## RandomDude

Ha! Looks like I will never be able to satisfy a woman taller than 5'3!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

The last article like this I saw had a range of 4-6 in. as the preference. This one is newer, but I'm okay with 8 inches too. So the average woman at 5'4" ideally wants 6'. So much for 6'4". It would be neat to see a curve to see the preference distribution. The same phenomenon exists on BMI for men's preference in women, the preference being 20, while the average woman has a BMI of 25.

Looks like the majority of people are settling for something. That's a happy thought.

While I'm perfectly satisfied with my height and my ideal woman is 6" shorter at 5'4"... I'd be happy to have another 2".  Honestly, I wouldn't want to be any taller than 6' though... because shower heads. lol

Funny how this forum never conforms to studies.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The last article like this I saw had a range of 4-6 in. as the preference. This one is newer, but I'm okay with 8 inches too. So the average woman at 5'4" ideally wants 6'. So much for 6'4". It would be neat to see a curve to see the preference distribution.
> 
> I'm perfectly satisfied with my height and my ideal woman is 6" shorter at 5'4".
> 
> Funny how this forum never conforms to studies.


The poll is inadequate as it didn't have a category for the taller the better.


----------



## samyeagar

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The last article like this I saw had a range of 4-6 in. as the preference. This one is newer, but I'm okay with 8 inches too. So the average woman at 5'4" ideally wants 6'. So much for 6'4". It would be neat to see a curve to see the preference distribution.
> 
> I'm perfectly satisfied with my height and my ideal woman is 6" shorter at 5'4".
> 
> *Funny how this forum never conforms to studies*.


Of course it doesn't and it shouldn't be expected to. In fact, I think that support forums and the like would be expected to NOT conform.

The people here are ACTIVELY looking for answers to issues. Most people frankly can't be bothered. That right there points to a fundamentla difference between those of us here, and the general population.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The poll is inadequate as it didn't have a category for the taller the better.


According to FW's article, with an 8" ideal that would be incorrect as well. This is so dramatically different from my claim? As far as I'm concerned, this is just a tick higher than what I was pointing out in that other discussion.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> According to FW's article, with an 8" ideal that would be incorrect as well. This is so dramatically different from my claim? As far as I'm concerned, this is just a tick higher than what I was pointing out in that other discussion.


In the other post you said height didn't matter to a woman. It does as shown by this "study" albeit a really bad one.


----------



## Faithful Wife

No, actually he is trying to argue that women don't want a man who is 6'4" because that is "too tall". :rofl:


----------



## Cosmos

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> So 69.81% of women don't care about height or just want a guy taller than they are.
> 
> 30.19% of women want a guy 5" or more taller than they are.
> 
> With these results, is it not safe to conclude that significant height differential is not the major factor in attraction for most women, as some women have claimed?


Actually, no... Even though the poll is flawed, it reveals that:-

22,22% of women don't care
48.15% of women prefer taller men
29.63% of women prefer much taller

Therefore, 77.78% of women have a preference for taller men. In other words, irrespective of their own height, almost 4 out of 5 women prefer taller men.


----------



## WyshIknew

Cosmos said:


> Actually, no... Even though the poll is flawed, it reveals that:-
> 
> 22,22% of women don't care
> 48.15% of women prefer taller men
> 29.63% of women prefer much taller
> 
> Therefore, 77.78% of women have a preference for taller men. In other words, irrespective of their own height, almost 4 out of 5 women prefer taller men.


You're so cruel Cosmos!


----------



## WyshIknew

Incidentally, in my fishing pic in my avatar, I'm the guy on the left my bud is 6 foot something.


----------



## RandomDude

Using the results on the male version of this poll it seems that:

Although majority of men confessed to not really caring; 72.41% of men prefer women to be shorter than them, in balance with the 77.78% of women prefering men to be taller. So it works out quite well. 

However 24.13% prefer women of a similar height, myself included, and 48.15% prefer 'just taller'. So yay! 
But are they just settling?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Therealbrighteyes said:


> In the other post you said height didn't matter to a woman. It does as shown by this "study" albeit a really bad one.


I didn't say height didn't matter. I said the preference was 4-6 in. taller. Go look.

I believe you've mistaken my criticism of body type as one of height. Body type isn't height. You can be tall and fat. What I was pointing out was the plainness of body type.


----------



## Cosmos

WyshIknew said:


> You're so cruel Cosmos!


But Wysh, there's a lot more to being a man than height alone! I believe that this only relates to _initial _attraction anyway.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Cosmos said:


> Actually, no... Even though the poll is flawed, it reveals that:-
> 
> 22,22% of women don't care
> 48.15% of women prefer taller men
> 29.63% of women prefer much taller
> 
> Therefore, 77.78% of women have a preference for taller men. In other words, irrespective of their own height, almost 4 out of 5 women prefer taller men.


You're not arguing with me. Anyone saying I said women don't care about height is putting words in my mouth because I've never said any such thing.

I said there is an ideal height difference, gave the numbers I was aware of... these are a whole 2" higher than the top of the range I provided in that thread. Woopty.

To the point, 6'4" is not the ideal height of a man for the vast majority of women for whom 5'4" is the average height. The article, while being higher than my range, still proves my point.

This only ever became an issue because someone misconstrued my criticism of body with a criticism of height.


----------



## WyshIknew

Cosmos said:


> But Wysh, there's a lot more to being a man than height alone! I believe that this only relates to _initial _attraction anyway.


Aww, you're lovely Cosmos.


----------



## RandomDude

Cosmos said:


> But Wysh, there's a lot more to being a man than height alone! I believe that this only relates to _initial _attraction anyway.


Initial attraction IS important I'm sure 
Determines whether a man has a chance or not!

So cry on Wysh! :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I didn't say height didn't matter. I said the preference was 4-6 in. taller. Go look.
> 
> I believe you've mistaken my criticism of body type as one of height. Body type isn't height. You can be tall and fat. What I was pointing out was the plainness of body type.


I'm not about to weed through 100's of posts. It was in reference to Tom Brady and you saying his height wasn't a factor......which is crap btw.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wysh...stop it! There is no reason for a happily married man to have any worries on this! If your wifey digs you, that is all that counts.


----------



## Cosmos

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You're not arguing with me. Anyone saying I said women don't care about height is putting words in my mouth because I've never said any such thing.
> 
> I said there is an ideal height difference, gave the numbers I was aware of... these are a whole 2" higher than the top of the range I provided in that thread. Woopty.


I was responding to your post where you said:-



> Originally Posted by DvlsAdvc8
> So 69.81% of women don't care about height or just want a guy taller than they are.
> 
> 30.19% of women want a guy 5" or more taller than they are.
> 
> With these results, is it not safe to conclude that significant height differential is not the major factor in attraction for most women, as some women have claimed?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

dvlsadvc8 said:


> you're not arguing with me. Anyone saying i said women don't care about height is putting words in my mouth because i've never said any such thing.
> 
> I said there is an ideal height difference, gave the numbers i was aware of... These are a whole 2" higher than the top of the range i provided in that thread. Woopty.
> 
> To the point, 6'4" is not the ideal height of a man for the vast majority of women for whom 5'4" is the average height. The article, while being higher than my range, still proves my point.



I love it when men tell us ladies what we want.

View attachment 11378


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm not about to weed through 100's of posts. It was in reference to Tom Brady and you saying his height wasn't a factor......which is crap btw.


What's crap is you putting words in my mouth. According to FW's own article, 8" difference is the ideal, which means Brady's 12" height differential to the average woman is less than ideal.

Where FW's article fails, is showing the distribution of preference... to show us how quickly the decline is on either side of the ideal.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I love it when men tell us ladies what we want.


So its okay for FW to cite that 8" taller is the ideal, but if I say its 4-6" based on what I've read, that's unacceptable?

You all really need to get a grip.


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh...stop it! There is no reason for a happily married man to have any worries on this! If your wifey digs you, that is all that counts.


I was jokin'

But in all seriousness it's a good job I'm smoking hot and with a rocking body!


----------



## Garry2012

I have found, and I think it makes sense, that woman who want taller, interact with me. Therefore, almost all the women I meet seem to mention that they like taller men...as my X did too (she is now dating someone shorter than her btw).

Im curious, do men care about a womans height? I dont really...5'4 to 6"4 is fine with me. Dont think I would date taller than me....not used to it at all.


----------



## Cosmos

Faithful Wife said:


> Wysh...stop it! There is no reason for a happily married man to have any worries on this! If your wifey digs you, that is all that counts.


And besides... We've seen what you look like, Wysh, and you know that you're a Mr Hottie Pants!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Cosmos said:


> I was responding to your post where you said:-


Why respond to me when your post doesn't disprove anything I said?

I've never maintained that women don't care about height. In my sum, I used the labels the poll provided... those who don't care, and those who just wanted taller to demonstrate that wanting 5+" taller was a minority according to the poll.

The poll results actually reflect less height differential preference than I've seen before. FW's citation shows slightly higher differential preference than I've seen before.

What are you arguing with?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What's crap is you putting words in my mouth. According to FW's own article, 8" difference is the ideal, which means Brady's 12" height differential to the average woman is less than ideal.
> 
> Where FW's article fails, is showing the distribution of preference... to show us how quickly the decline is on either side of the ideal.


I'm not putting words in your mouth. Did you or did you not say that Brady's height wasn't a factor in his attractiveness? Lordy. Also, you are basing your entire suggestion that taller than 6' isn't ideal because of the average womans height. You seem unaware that many, many of us are not "average height". You seem really riled up by this. I prefer taller men as do many here. That doesn't make you ugly or not worthy or whatever. You're still awesome, okay?


----------



## RandomDude

The gender war begins, I expect this thread to be 40 pages in a few hours


----------



## Cosmos

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Why respond to me when your post doesn't disprove anything I said?
> 
> I've never maintained that women don't care about height. In my sum, I used the labels the poll provided... those who don't care, and those who just wanted taller to demonstrate that wanting 5+" taller was a minority according to the poll.
> 
> The poll results actually reflect less height differential preference than I've seen before. FW's citation shows slightly higher differential preference than I've seen before.
> 
> What are you arguing with?


I'm not arguing with you or anyone else here.:scratchhead: My response to you, however, DID disprove your interpretation of the poll in this thread:-



> Actually, no... Even though the poll is flawed, it reveals that:-
> 
> 22,22% of women don't care
> 48.15% of women prefer taller men
> 29.63% of women prefer much taller
> 
> Therefore, 77.78% of women have a preference for taller men. In other words, irrespective of their own height, almost 4 out of 5 women prefer taller men.


You're simply tying yourself up in knots by saying one thing and then another, ie:-


> Originally Posted by DvlsAdvc8
> So 69.81% of women don't care about height or just want a guy taller than they are.


----------



## TiggyBlue

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> To the point, 6'4" is not the ideal height of a man for the vast majority of women for whom 5'4" is the average height. The article, while being higher than my range, still proves my point.


I didn't see anyone saying 6'4 is the ideal height for a man


----------



## RandomDude

This poll seems to have evolved, at first it confirmed my theory that shorter girls want men much taller while taller women care much less. But now it seems both tall and short women have very, very similar preferences and ratio.

Tis interesting... I wonder if the posts on this thread influenced the votes one way or another throughout the process.


----------



## Faithful Wife

My H and I have an 11 inch height difference, which is totally awesome...but I'd be happy with 12 inches, too.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm not putting words in your mouth. Did you or did you not say that Brady's height wasn't a factor in his attractiveness? Lordy.


I did NOT. In fact, I said that height doesn't become a negative predictor of attraction until 6'5" and taller. Brady is 6'4".



Therealbrighteyes said:


> Also, you are basing your entire suggestion that taller than 6' isn't ideal because of the average womans height. You seem unaware that many, many of us are not "average height".


No... the ideal is not a SET height. The ideal is a certain height differential. Do you understand? I explicitly said that "taller is not always better" as in too much taller than the IDEAL height differential. I pointed out the ideal is a differential of 4-6" taller per articles on such research I had previously read. FW's citation actually proves my point about the ideal differential, but a whopping 2" higher than my range. I've been saying the exact same thing from the beginning. If 8" is the ideal, then for the vast majority of women Tom Brady is not their ideal height.

It has nothing to do with YOU being tall. 

D-I-F-F-E-R-E-N-T-I-A-L.

My criticism of Brady had nothing to do with his height in the first place. It had to do with his body. Specifically, I was pointing out that women are more likely to completely overlook a poor body feature in determining hotness - which men do not generally do.


----------



## Garry2012

TiggyBlue said:


> I didn't see anyone saying 6'4 is the ideal height for a man


Not sure it matters anyway. Women and men look really look at the overall package, not one specific part. Perfect/ideal anything isnt good if personality, attitude, chemistry isnt right. And if all the other things are good, the perfect/ideal part is overlooked and accepted.


----------



## Cosmos

Garry2012 said:


> Not sure it matters anyway. Women and men look really look at the overall package, not one specific part. Perfect/ideal anything isnt good if personality, attitude, chemistry isnt right. And if all the other things are good, the perfect/ideal part is overlooked and accepted.


:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude

Wife/STBX and I shared a love for standing sex, which is much easier as we're of similar height so


----------



## Faithful Wife

No problem with standing...he just puts me on a one foot tall step stool and voila!


----------



## RandomDude

Wife just wore her heels and we could do it anywhere, at anytime 

Heh I miss those days of public sex


----------



## WyshIknew

I really don't see what everyone is arguing about.

I was surprised with the first poll and some of the stats as I've never regarded myself as short, and I don't feel short.

If some, many, whatever women _prefer_ tall men so what? 

I don't know about the US but apparently there are something like 30 million women in the UK.

So thirty percent of that is just under ten million women.

If I was single and couldn't find a suitable woman who liked my height, body type, humour, intellect etc within that amount of women then I'd be a piss poor man.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

TiggyBlue said:


> I didn't see anyone saying 6'4 is the ideal height for a man


Semantics. "Brady is tall and that is hot"

Ideal = very attractive = hot. If 8" differential is ideal, and the differential from average woman to Brady is 12 inches, then we're starting from quite a bit less than ideal right off the bat.

This itself doesn't even matter to me, because it wasn't his height I was pointing out when I said his body was plain/common. I've pointed out repeatedly that its his body type and build and that pretty much every healthy guy has it. The ultimate point being to show how women and men value physical appearance differently. Women are perfectly happy to accept, nay, eagerly accept Brady's average body (and again, I'm not referring to height) and still think him physically exceptional, but men do not do so with women. To men, hot is the whole shebang.


----------



## Cosmos

Faithful Wife said:


> No problem with standing...he just puts me on a one foot tall step stool and voila!


My SO used to make me stand on a one foot tall stack of magazines - specially duck taped together for that purpose!:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

This conversation is getting ridiculous. I like tall men, as do many women here. I could care less about average and differential. I like what I like, period. Can we all have a hug fest now? ((((( )))))


----------



## MagnificentEddy

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Why respond to me when your post doesn't disprove anything I said?
> 
> I've never maintained that women don't care about height. In my sum, I used the labels the poll provided... those who don't care, and those who just wanted taller to demonstrate that wanting 5+" taller was a minority according to the poll.
> 
> The poll results actually reflect less height differential preference than I've seen before. FW's citation shows slightly higher differential preference than I've seen before.
> 
> What are you arguing with?


Well I must have totally misunderstood. In your post#287 in this thread, I thought you meant that about 7/10 women don't care about height.

In post#298 Cosmos observes that only 2/10 women don't care about height, which does agree with the poll results so far (as of a few minutes ago).

I can see why the Spanish Inquisition was so keen on the rack now.  :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

MagnificentEddy said:


> I can see why the Spanish Inquisition was so keen on the rack now.  :rofl:


Lol! :rofl:


----------



## Cosmos

Therealbrighteyes said:


> This conversation is getting ridiculous. I like tall men, as do many women here. I could care less about average and differential. I like what I like, period.


:iagree:

Utterly!

Anyway, it's Guy Fawkes night here, so time for me to go play with my sparklers


----------



## Faithful Wife

I had to unlike your post Bright Eyes...no group hug for me, thanks.

A personal one for you though...(((hugs)))


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Cosmos said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Utterly!
> 
> Anyway, it's Guy Fawkes night here, so time for me to go play with my sparklers


What in the HELL is that and why does it sound so sexual and sparklers sound like something other than sparklers?! :rofl:

**Nevermind, Google University to the rescue. I actually had seen something on this a while back on the Travel Channel. I didn't realize that is what the day is called. Have fun!**


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

MagnificentEddy said:


> Well I must have totally misunderstood. In your post#287 in this thread, I thought you meant that about 7/10 women don't care about height.
> 
> In post#298 Cosmos observes that only 2/10 women don't care about height, which does agree with the poll results so far (as of a few minutes ago).
> 
> I can see why the Spanish Inquisition was so keen on the rack now.  :rofl:


lol

No... only that per this poll, they didn't prefer 5+" taller. Women who don't care about height were simply the first subset of the category of women who didn't have a 5+" taller preference.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

To lighten the mood... here ya go ladies... eye candy...


----------



## Cosmos

MagnificentEddy said:


> I can see why the Spanish Inquisition was so keen on the rack now.  :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What in the HELL is that and why does it sound so sexual and sparklers sound like something other than sparklers?! :rofl:


Remember remember the 5th of November.

Gunpowder Treason and Plot.


----------



## Cosmos

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What in the HELL is that and why does it sound so sexual and sparklers sound like something other than sparklers?! :rofl:


Hmmm... Probably because it will hopefully end that way


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Cosmos said:


> Hmmm... Probably because it will hopefully end that way


Keep the sparklers away from tender areas, or at least unlit.


----------



## ntamph

You like what you like.

Romantic relationships are by definition the most intimate and personal of all human relationships. The way I see it, so long as it doesn't involve children or a lack of consent, your preferences can be whatever you want them to be.

Women can turn down men for whatever stupid reason they want and men can turn down women for whatever stupid reason they want. Telling someone to be politically correct when being intimate is kind of disgusting really.

"Variety is the spice of life." Just live and let live, go after what YOU want and don't care about what other people want (you're not them).


----------



## Dollystanford

Only been out with tall guys before (over 6ft), not really by choice, just happened that way

But now I've been introduced to slightly shorter - and it turns out 5ft 10 is perfect in every way  Who would have thought it? I'm 5ft 4 so things fit very well


----------



## WyshIknew

Dollystanford said:


> Only been out with tall guys before (over 6ft), not really by choice, just happened that way
> 
> But now I've been introduced to slightly shorter - and it turns out 5ft 10 is perfect in every way  Who would have thought it? I'm 5ft 4 so things fit very well


Ha ha, "Love the one you're with" as the song goes.


----------



## Bellavista

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> To lighten the mood... here ya go ladies... eye candy...


Slightly too tall for my taste... Not to mention he would be chopped up quickly by the ceiling fans in our place.


----------



## WyshIknew

Bellavista said:


> Slightly too tall for my taste... Not to mention he would be chopped up quickly by the ceiling fans in our place.


Well he'd be shorter then wouldn't he?

By about a head!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ntamph said:


> Telling someone to be politically correct when being intimate is kind of disgusting really.


I agree and I'm certainly not doing that. I'm not about to stop liking slender, athletic female bodies because most women don't have them and I need to be PC. I was only pointing out the ideal according to statistics to make a broader point about acceptance of less than statistically ideal qualities as hot.

Doesn't matter to me what an individual woman's preference is. The statistics are informative as predictors of attraction in general. ie... I know that most women taller than me aren't attracted to men my height, and thus I wouldn't pursue them even if I didn't have a height preference myself.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

wyshiknew said:


> well he'd be shorter then wouldn't he?
> 
> By about a head!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Bellavista said:


> Slightly too tall for my taste... Not to mention he would be chopped up quickly by the ceiling fans in our place.


But it does make kissing more interesting... or convenient... depending on what you're kissing.


----------



## WyshIknew

Therealbrighteyes said:


> View attachment 11394


You know, I ate pelican in a restaurant once.

Tasted absolutely divine, but the bill was fecking enormous.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

WyshIknew said:


> You know, I ate pelican in a restaurant once.
> 
> Tasted absolutely divine, but the bill was fecking enormous.


Ba dum bum, tsssss.


----------



## RandomDude

WyshIknew said:


> You know, I ate pelican in a restaurant once.
> 
> Tasted absolutely divine, but the bill was fecking enormous.


O.O

Pelican eats bird - YouTube


----------



## ocotillo

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> To lighten the mood... here ya go ladies... eye candy...


As a small bit of science/biology trivia, Robert Wadlow suffered from hyperplasia of the pituitary. This form of gigantism doesn't result in a proportioned individual, because a lot of the height is simply skeletal growth without a corresponding proportion of muscle to go with it. Poor Wadlow was walking with a cane before he was even twenty.

A "true" giant is a person of normal proportions who is simply unusually large, (i.e. Height and Width) and they have strength to match their size. Angus MacAskill in the 1800's, who could lift a 2800 pound ship's anchor to chest height or carry one 350 pound barrel under each arm is a good example. This is much more rare.


----------



## COguy

Cosmos said:


> My SO used to make me stand on a one foot tall stack of magazines - specially duck taped together for that purpose!:rofl:


I'm a fan of the makeout on the steps, step up or down as necessary to achieve desired height.

Standing on the couch is another good one, that tends to even things out.

If I want a change of perspective I can get on my knees, and show the women how uncomfortable it is to kiss when you're neck is all low.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Height preferences for ladies*



COguy said:


> If I want a change of perspective I can get on my knees, and show the women how uncomfortable it is to kiss when you're neck is all low.


I did one those the other day, All the important bits become real close at hand, but I agree its hard on the neck. My conclusion was that she needs to grope me more for the win/win. And of course I'd be happy to get on my knees and reciprocate anytime she wants


----------

